# Tribute to Our Unsung Heroes



## Darth Vader

Capt Syed Hassan Zaheer Shaheed.....Sitara e Jurat
26 Cavalry.....1971 war.....

Capt Hassan was troop leader of B squadron...he was ordered to attack the JHANDA post inside Indian held Kashmir on 6th december.....at 4:30 am Capt Hassan attacked the enemy post,leading from the front....enemy used all its sources against B squadron...Aerial help was also provided to the enemy...but all this could not stop B squadron from advancing forward....loads of enemy bunkers,tanks and anti tank guns were completely destroyed....Just before the success of the attack,Capt Hassan's tank got a direct hit from enemy's anti tank gun,,,the tank blew and Capt Hassan along with his crew members embraced Shahadat...Due to his acts of valor and determination to the cause,he was awarded Sitara e Jurat.





Brigadier Ahsan Rasheed Shami Shaheed....Hilal e Jurat
...1965 war

Brig Shami was close to retirement in 1965 when the country called upon him. He was the Commander Artillery for one of the divisions focused in the Lahore sector.....during the early days of the war while on inspection of the vast areas under his command he was moving in his command jeep with a few other senior officers....he wanted to take exact note of the situation and be aware of how far and deep his forces were into the Indian area,how much area was occupied by Pakistani soldiers under his command and how much still was left...... during his observation tour he went a bit too close to the disgruntled enemy who took the golden opportunity and attacked the commander and his jeep with heavy weapons....he came under direct fire of enemy's machine gun...Brig Shami received number of bullets on his chest and he embraced Shahadat.... His dead body was taken by the indians and he was burried beyond the border inside india.....after the war his body was brought back to be burried on home ground. For his courage,brave act of going into the enemy's mouth to grab important information and leading his men from the front,Brig Shami was awarded Hilal e Jurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sashan

Any soldier of any country deserves respect and is everyone's hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

Sashan said:


> Any soldier of any country deserves respect and is everyone's hero.


yes when a brave man dies he dsnt die for him self he dies for every 1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darth Vader

Maj Gen A.O Mitha... the father of S.S.G




Shared by our sister Farah Malik
--------------------------------------
From a soldier&#8217;s father 
---------------------------
Following is a letter written by the father of an army officer, martyred in the war against terror. It is worth reading: &#8220;Dear friends: My son was martyred yesterday. I do not cry in his memory but rather I cry because he died for a cause that no one appreciates. He served his time away from his family, in harsh cold winters in mountainous terrain up north in his beloved Pakistan. He was only 25 years old. He was hit in a crossfire with the enemy as he protected my country&#8217;s borders. He had a daughter who just turned three months old. And he leaves behind a wife who has no more tears to shed.

&#8220;He was my faithful son. He had no tears as he felt the pain of death in his veins. He had no regret as he lay waiting for death, the image of this beautiful daughter Imaan in front of his eyes, the laughter of his wife in his ears, the duas of his mother in his memories and the loving kiss from his father on his cheeks. He smiled as he saw the angels of death come to take away his soul. He knew this is why he was born, to serve his nation, to die for his people. He smiled as he took his last breath and read the Kalima.

&#8220;His body came to me draped in green and white &#8212; my son&#8217;s favourite colours. He had told me that he wanted to die for his nation. This was the son I taught how to stand and walk and now he has showed me and the rest of my countrymen and women how to lift their heads up high with pride. Imaan will grow up without a father because her Abbu chose nation over life. Her Abbu will not be there to watch her grow up, take her to school or find her a suitable groom. All she gets is a cheque from the government thanking her father for his contribution to Pakistan.&#8221;

Whenever you talk about the armed forces of Pakistan, think of Imaan and hundreds like her, who lose their parents because they want to ensure that you are able to sleep peacefully at night.

Alya Alvi

Published in The Express Tribune, June 18th, 2012.




Capt Ammar Hussain Shaheed.....Sitara e Jurat.....SSG.....1999 Kargil.

Captain Ammar Hussain embraced SHAHADAT in Kargil. A true Mujahid and commando was awarded Sitara-e-Jurrat posthumously for inconspicuous bravery during these operations.
Father of Shaheed Abu Ammar Major (R) Mehboob Hussain tells it, the day his beloved son, Ammar, died was a day of enduring joy.

"I am very happy, it is an honor," Hussain says, eyes burning with fervor even as a quivering voice betrays the pain behind his smile. "We celebrate the day of his death as if it were his birthday."

"We are not afraid of death. We are looking for death".

"You cannot stop us," he says with the voice of a true believer and the coiled energy of a man on a mission. "We are not frightened of anything except Allah."

Shaheed got commission in Pakistan Army and joined PMA 90th Long Course. He belongs to Hamza company of 3rd Pak Battalion of PMA. 
Capt Ammar along with his men,attacked TIGER HILL to evacuate 19 injured Pakistani soldiers near enemy posts.....It was later confirmed that Capt Ammar and Capt Sher khan Nishan e Haider,fought together at tiger hill and remained there till they both embraced shahadat......During the attack a large number of indian soldiers encircled them and told them to surrender....but they refused and a large number of indian soldiers present there,were killed by these very few Pakistani soldiers.....but one by one they all embraced shahadat on top of the tiger hill,.....refusing to surrender.....Capt Ammar Hussain,the brave young officer was awarded Sitara e Jurat posthumously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

L NK: Muhammad Mahfuz Shaheed.... Nishan e Haider
15 Punjab Regiment....Wagha Attari sector,1971 war.

Born 25 October 1944 in Pind Malikan (now Mahfuzabad), Rawalpindi district. 
Enlisted in the Army on 25 October 1962. 

Muhammad Mahfuz,a strong built soldier was a furious boxer and won various honours for his unit,the 15th Punjab regt (HAIDERI).He also participated actively in 1965 war.After 1965 war he was very much impressed of the valour acts of Maj Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed Nishan e Haider and he always used to have a picture of him in his personal trunk.When asked why did he do so? he always replied Maj Bhatti is my ideal and one day ill also be remembered in the similar way by you all.....What he said,came true after 6 years........

He was Serving in 'A' Company of 15 Punjab Regiment when war broke out in 1971, Lance Naik Mohammad Mahfuz was deployed on the Wagha-Attari Sector in West Pakistan where his company was pinned down by unceasing frontal and crossfire from automatic weapons. 

Pakistanis reorganized their troops and attacked again.During the attack although his machine gun was destroyed by an enemy shell, Mahfuz advanced towards an enemy bunker whose automatic fire had inflicted heavy casualties. Even though wounded in both legs by shell splinters,he crawled towards the enemy bunker,not giving up the fight....his comrades asked him to go back to the headquarters as he was badly wounded but he rejected immediately and told them that he is a boxer and even though he is not carrying any weapon he will box the indians and knock them out......with such determination he kept crawling, when he reached the bunker he stood up and pounced on the enemy, but was hit again,,several bullets pierced through his body....but still Mahfuz did'nt give up....

Although unarmed, he caught hold of the neck of one enemy soldier inside the bunker and strangled him to death,meanwhile another enemy soldier bayoneted him to death during the night on 17 December 1971 and LNk Muhammad Mahfuz embraced shahadat.....

The Indian commander of that area got so impressed of L nk Muhammad Mahfuz that he returned his body to the Pakistani Officials with full honours and recommended Muhammad Mahuz for the highest millitary award of Pakistan.....Due to extreme determination,courage and bravery shown by Lnk Muhammad Mahfuz,he was awarded Nishan e Haider.




Captain Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed Nishan e Haider.


Indian newspaper report:

NEW DELHI, July 16 (AFP) - The Indian military wants Pakistan to recognise the bravery of one of its soldiers killed in action in Kashmir, a newspaper reported Friday. Indian military officers told The Indian Express in Kashmir's border region that they had been impressed by the "raw courage" of captain Kamal Sher of Pakistan's 12th North Light Infantry (NLI). 
The young officer reportedly launched a fierce counter-attack against overwhelming odds after Indian troops captured the vital Tiger Hills near Kashmir's disputed border with Pakistan. 

"It was suicidal for Sher to launch the attack in broad daylight because we could see his movements," an Indian officer said. "Yet, in the highest of military traditions, he launched the attack. 

"We are a professional army and respect another professional soldier, even if he is from the enemy side," he added. "And we would feel happy if a soldier like him gets recognition for his bravery." 

The Express said India had made a similar recommendation about another Pakistani officer who had fought "like a tiger" during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. That officer was decorated for valour.




Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed (NH).




Captain Bilal Zafar Abbasi Shaheed....Sitara e Bisalat...
42 Baloch Regiment,,,SSG...Operation Rah e Rast Swat.

Capt Bilal Zafar Abbasi shaheed S/O,Captain(r)Zafar Tajammul Abbasi.....
A Valiant Son of 42 Baloch Regiment Al Havi was born on 2nd feb1982 in Rawalpindi.

He got his early education from St Paul&#8217;s Cambridge School and Govt Post Graduate College Satellite Town Rawalpindi.

Highly motivated from his forefathers and inspired by Patriotism, he joined Pakistan Army in 2001. Performance of Capt Bilal remained exemplary during his trg and passed out as Battalion Junior Under Officer (BJUO). Capt Bilal joined 42 Baloch Regiment on 12 Oct 2003. Capt Bilal participated in Op Al &#8211; Mizan, United Nation Operation In Cote De Ivoire, and Op Rah-e-Rast and has been awarded with Imtiazi Sanad for his valor and various operations.
SSG commando, who embraced SHAHADAT on 17th May 2009 in Peochar Valley, Swat.
Captain Bilal Shaheed told his best friend and his room mate, Captain Raheel that Bilal would be a Shaheed and Raheel is a Ghazi. He said so on night of 15 May 2009 while he was preparing for his most exigent task in high mountains of Peochar valley. Captain Raheel&#8217;s eyes often get filled with tears but still he maintains a soldierly composure and pride while narrating the proceedings of the last night. Captain Bilal Shaheed, who was just back from a successful operation in Buner On 5 MAY 2009, got the message from his commanding officer that he had been earmarked for a difficult task in Peochar valley (Operation Jahanbaz).

It was important for Special Services Group (SSG) to open Swat &#8211; Peochar road which was essential for their further operational sustenance. It was crucial to capture Ghuzano Sar Top (now Bilal Top) for the success of entire operation. Previous efforts to capture this Top could not succeed. Captain Bilal Shaheed very happily received this warning order and got busy in preparations alongwith his company commander and fellow officer ; both were also picked for this operation. While preparing very minutely for the mission, he also kept taking with Captain Raheel. He told Raheel to personally go to his home and inform his mother in case he meets Shahadat.

He also told him to lead his Janaza prayer. Captain Bilal, while tying up his backpack, also told Raheel that his dead body should be shrouded in Pakistani flag. He should be buried with full military honour and ceremony. Later he also packed his all belongings in the room. Surely Bilal knew about the golden tomorrow which would place him on high pedestal reserved for those who sacrifice their lives for the safety and security of their motherland. In the spell of those unique moments and out of his sheer love for Pakistan Army, Bilal sent a message to Captain Raheel from his cellular phone. He told him to read it once he had gone for the mission.

The message circulated among all cellular phone holders in Pakistan like a fire reads, &#8220;

In da Roars Of Bullets..........in da thunder of bombs.........There are a few who just don't stop......knowing dat dey r surrounded by death,..........,..........knowing dat dey could leave their wives widow nd children "DEATH B4 DISGRACE PAK ARMY!ZINDABAD!!!"
.
Time,00:35 o'clock 16th of May 2009
.......................................
On 17 May 2009, Capt Bilal was assigned the task to clear / capture Ghuzanosar Ridge in Peochar valley, an imp feature of paramount imp for further progress of op. Despite stiff resistance and highly difficult terrain, Capt Bilal along with his combat team advanced and contacted the miscreants and cleared the bunkers. Capt Bilal after accomplishing his assigned task decided to mov fwd and clear next posn. Miscreants after loosing their first posn were offering stiff resistance and not allowing Capt Bilal to mov fwd. Capt Bilal promptly reacted to every situation and while leading from the front was hit by a rocket on his chest and embraced Shahadat, an ultimate desire of any soldier, at the spot. 
He always used to say that bullets can never harm me...and that was true...he got a direct hit from a rocket propeller grenade (RPG) and then embraced shahadat.
Capt Bilal was a kind hearted and pious man. He always enjoyed the love and affection of his senior comds and under comds. He was an obedient and disciplined officer.
He was posthumously awarded Sitara e Bisalat.
Captain Bilal Zafar Abbasi Shaheed....Sitara e Bisalat...
42 Baloch Regiment,,,SSG...Operation Rah e Rast Swat.

Capt Bilal Zafar Abbasi shaheed S/O,Captain(r)Zafar Tajammul Abbasi.....
A Valiant Son of 42 Baloch Regiment Al Havi was born on 2nd feb1982 in Rawalpindi.

He got his early education from St Paul&#8217;s Cambridge School and Govt Post Graduate College Satellite Town Rawalpindi.

Highly motivated from his forefathers and inspired by Patriotism, he joined Pakistan Army in 2001. Performance of Capt Bilal remained exemplary during his trg and passed out as Battalion Junior Under Officer (BJUO). Capt Bilal joined 42 Baloch Regiment on 12 Oct 2003. Capt Bilal participated in Op Al &#8211; Mizan, United Nation Operation In Cote De Ivoire, and Op Rah-e-Rast and has been awarded with Imtiazi Sanad for his valor and various operations.
SSG commando, who embraced SHAHADAT on 17th May 2009 in Peochar Valley, Swat.
Captain Bilal Shaheed told his best friend and his room mate, Captain Raheel that Bilal would be a Shaheed and Raheel is a Ghazi. He said so on night of 15 May 2009 while he was preparing for his most exigent task in high mountains of Peochar valley. Captain Raheel&#8217;s eyes often get filled with tears but still he maintains a soldierly composure and pride while narrating the proceedings of the last night. Captain Bilal Shaheed, who was just back from a successful operation in Buner On 5 MAY 2009, got the message from his commanding officer that he had been earmarked for a difficult task in Peochar valley (Operation Jahanbaz).

It was important for Special Services Group (SSG) to open Swat &#8211; Peochar road which was essential for their further operational sustenance. It was crucial to capture Ghuzano Sar Top (now Bilal Top) for the success of entire operation. Previous efforts to capture this Top could not succeed. Captain Bilal Shaheed very happily received this warning order and got busy in preparations alongwith his company commander and fellow officer ; both were also picked for this operation. While preparing very minutely for the mission, he also kept taking with Captain Raheel. He told Raheel to personally go to his home and inform his mother in case he meets Shahadat.

He also told him to lead his Janaza prayer. Captain Bilal, while tying up his backpack, also told Raheel that his dead body should be shrouded in Pakistani flag. He should be buried with full military honour and ceremony. Later he also packed his all belongings in the room. Surely Bilal knew about the golden tomorrow which would place him on high pedestal reserved for those who sacrifice their lives for the safety and security of their motherland. In the spell of those unique moments and out of his sheer love for Pakistan Army, Bilal sent a message to Captain Raheel from his cellular phone. He told him to read it once he had gone for the mission.

The message circulated among all cellular phone holders in Pakistan like a fire reads, &#8220;

In da Roars Of Bullets..........in da thunder of bombs.........There are a few who just don't stop......knowing dat dey r surrounded by death,..........,..........knowing dat dey could leave their wives widow nd children "DEATH B4 DISGRACE PAK ARMY!ZINDABAD!!!"
.
Time,00:35 o'clock 16th of May 2009
.......................................
On 17 May 2009, Capt Bilal was assigned the task to clear / capture Ghuzanosar Ridge in Peochar valley, an imp feature of paramount imp for further progress of op. Despite stiff resistance and highly difficult terrain, Capt Bilal along with his combat team advanced and contacted the miscreants and cleared the bunkers. Capt Bilal after accomplishing his assigned task decided to mov fwd and clear next posn. Miscreants after loosing their first posn were offering stiff resistance and not allowing Capt Bilal to mov fwd. Capt Bilal promptly reacted to every situation and while leading from the front was hit by a rocket on his chest and embraced Shahadat, an ultimate desire of any soldier, at the spot. 
He always used to say that bullets can never harm me...and that was true...he got a direct hit from a rocket propeller grenade (RPG) and then embraced shahadat.
Capt Bilal was a kind hearted and pious man. He always enjoyed the love and affection of his senior comds and under comds. He was an obedient and disciplined officer.
He was posthumously awarded Sitara e Bisalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Rare Picture of the Hero of Leepa Valley
Colonel Haq Nawaz Kayani Shaheed SJ




The defence of kamalpur, a hamlet on the border, by Capt Ahsan Malik and his 140 men would be an epic in any country's history. He had 70 soldiers of 31 baluch and the same number of para-military troops; all fought well against all odds.
Attacks against Pakistani border outposts in the north had begun in july. These were mounted by mukti bahini, mainly former members of east Pakistan's regular forces, but failed to make any impression. Further attacks on kamalpur, a kilometer from the border, came on 22 october and 14 november, the latter being made by 13 guards battalion (of kler's bde) which established blocking positions to the south. Malik was cut off and his CO lt-col Sultan Ahmed, SJ, tried to relieve him and the other two outposts (naqshi and baromari, to the east) without success. On 30 November (all this before 'war' broke out) major Ayub of 31 baluch tried to re-supply Malik's tiny garrison but failed. He tried again on 4 December and was killed.
Kler tried to take kamalpur on the run, using mukti bahini troops, and failed. He then mounted a battalion attack by 1 maratha light infantry on the 40 men and four 120mm mortars of 83 mortar battery (whose soldiers we had last seen guarding the VIP lounge at Dacca airport) and overran them, suffering one casualty. Kler then 'decided to lay siege to Kamalpur and break down its will to resist', according to Sukhwant Singh. 'Getting wary because of casualties, successive failures and demoralization among the attacking troops, he decided to starve out the garrison by a prolonged siege'. A bde is demoralized by a company? Sukhwant Singh knew that there was no Pakistani artillery in this sector, only two troops of mortars, but states that kler was,
.....further handicapped inasmuch as one of his battalions had just been reorganised from a unit raised initially for counter-insurgency with no support elements. In tracking a weak platoon post, another battalion brought out some weaknesses of leadership under fire. The battalion reached its objective with relatively few casualties. As expected, the enemy turned artillery (he meant mortar) fire on the objective. A mortar bomb landed on the trench occupied by four men close to the commanding officer. He saw limbs fly and lost his nerve.
Captain Ahsan Malik did not lose his nerve when much worse was happening in his area
At about 09:30 on 4 December 'after withdrawing his troops from close siege'. Kler 'hammered the post with seven sorties of MiG 21s firing rockets and cannon and this was repeated twice later that day'. General Gurbax Singh himself entered affairs by sending Captain Malik a note by a mukti bahini courier...whatever you decide to do, we have every intention of eliminating Kamalpur post. It is to save you and our sides casualties this message is being sent to you....he sent another note after a further air strike and this was met, as has been the other messages, by increased firing by Malik's men. But it could not go on. Malik received the order by radio to surrender, which he did at 1900 that day. 'He had', as sukwant singh goes on to say, 'put up a courageous stand.....and surrendered after holding a brigade of besiegers for 21 days....manekshaw sent a personal congratulatory message to Malik commending his defiant stand' (a gentlemanly gesture on the part of a fine officer). Maj-gen gurbux singh decided to meet Malik but, while being driven towards kamalpur by kler, their jeep went over a mine. Singh was badly wounded in the feet and had to hand over to maj-gen gandharav nagra of 2 mountain division (which was outside the theater of operations); kler was also wounded but carried on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Salute to the MARTYRS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Maj Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed (Nishan e Haider)




Capt: Raja Muhammad Sarwar Shaheed 
(1st Nishan e Haider) (1910&#8211;27 July 1948) (Urdu: &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585 was born in Singhori village, Tehsil Gujar Khan, District of Rawalpindi, Punjab, Pakistan. Muhammad Sarwar was a captain in the newly formed Pakistani Army. Commissioned: 1944, Punjab Regiment. In 1947, he volunteered to take part in the battalion organized by the Pakistani Army that entered Kashmir on the order of the then Governor-General Muhammad Ali Jinnah with the object of besting and chasing away the Indian Army which had invaded Kashmir after the Kashmiri people voted unanimously in favor of joining Pakistan . His regiment managed to outflank the unorganized Indian troops and forced them to retreat out of the parts which are now known as Northern Areas in one of the battles of the First Kashmir War. He was killed by machine gun fire when advancing forward through a barbed wire barricade. He was awarded the Nishan-E-Haider for his bravery and valour.

During the Kashmir Operations soon after the birth of Pakistan, as Company Commander of the 2nd Battalion of the Punjab Regiment, Captain Sarwar filled with the spirit of Jihad launched an attack causing heavy casualties against a strongly fortified enemy position in the Uri Sector under heavy machine gun, grenade and mortar fire. But on 27 July 1948, as he moved forward with six of his men to cut their way through a barbed wire barrier, he died when his chest was riddled by a burst of heavy machine gun fire




Aircraft Man, Karnal Sher Khan, Later on Captain karnal sher Khan Shaheed ( Nishan e Haider)...... he joined PAF as an Airman in the year 1988. He was given Pak No 853149. He served in PAF, in Electric Trade. When he got commission in Pak Army, he was Junior Technician and was posted at PAF Academy Risalpur. This pic was taken at Pre Trade Training School Kohat.
Aircraft Man, Karnal Sher Khan, Later on Captain karnal sher Khan Shaheed ( Nishan e Haider)...... he joined PAF as an Airman in the year 1988. He was given Pak No 853149. He served in PAF, in Electric Trade. When he got commission in Pak Army, he was Junior Technician and was posted at PAF Academy Risalpur. This pic was taken at Pre Trade Training School Kohat.




Maj Muhammad Tufail Shaheed....Nishan e Haider...
16 Punjab Regiment....1958 East Pakistan

Major Tufail was born in Hoshiarpur in 1914 and commissioned in the 16 Punjab regiment in 1943.After a distinguished career, which included several instructional and command appointments in his own Battalion and also in the Civil Armed Forces, he was posted to the East Pakistan Rifles in 1958 as a Company Commander.In august 1958, Indian troops captured a village in East Pakistan. Major Tufail divided his men in three groups and it was decided that they would launch the assault during the dark hours of 7th august. When major Tufail's group was about fifteen yards from enemy, they came under heavy fire and three bullets entered major&#8217;s stomach. Despite the shower of blood from his stomach, he kept moving forward and silenced the machinegun with a grenade. When another enemy machine-gun opened fire, killing his second in command, Major Tufail destroyed that gun too with a well-aimed grenade. During the hand-to-hand encounter that followed, he noticed the commander of the Indian post moving silently to attack one of his men. Though fatally wounded, Major Tufail crawled towards the enemy commander. He stretched out one of his legs and as the enemy stumbled he hit him in the face with his steel helmet, saving his troop,later he captured him and made him POW. Major continued directing the operation until the enemy was driven out leaving behind four dead and three prisoners. Due to loss of so much blood, major Tufail fell on the ground for a while, but then stood up again and told his senior officer who later arrived at the battle field that &#8220;I have completed my duty, the enemy is on the run&#8221;.He fell down again...Major Tufail was taken to hospital but he later died the same day on 7th Aug 1958. Due to his glorious an




Sipahi Maqbool Hussain of Azad Kashmir Regiment was declared missing on August 20, 1965 during Operation Gibraltar in Srinagar Area, his relatives said. He was understood to be have been martyred. Forty years later, he crossed the Wagah border in exchange for civilian prisoners. A far cry from the tall, well-built soldier he once was, mentally disoriented, his tongue cut, was presumed to be a fisherman like the rest of the group who returned with him. On the homecoming of the soldier, neither his parents, nor his brother of Tarrar Khal on September 17, were in this world to receive him. In his saner moments, he kept writing "No.335139" whenever he was questioned about his identity. Weeks later, officials, realizing the significance of the number, handed him over to the military, under whose care he has been for the past two years.Now he is spending his life under the high attention and love of pak Army









Capt Ahsaan Malik
Sitara-e-Jurat
31 Baloch
Battle Of Kamalpur,1971

The Defence of Kamalpur refers to the battle fought at Kamalpur near the border in the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971 . The Defence of Kamalpur, a hamlet on the border, by Captain Ahsaan Malik and his 140 men would be an epic in any army's history. He had seventy soldiers of 31 Baloch and the same number of para-military troops; all fought magnificently against great odds.

Attacks against Pakistani border outposts in the north had begun in July. These were mounted by Mukti Bahini, mainly former members of East Pakistan's regular forces, but failed to make any impression. Further attacks on Kamalpur, a kilometre from the border, came on 22 October and 14 November, the latter being made by Indian 13 Guards Battalion, which established blocking positions to the south. Malik was cut off and his CO, Lt. Col. Sultan Mahmood tried to relive him and the other two outposts (Naqshi and Baromari, to the east) without success. On 29 November (all this before 'war' broke out) Major Ayub of 31 Baloch tried to resupply Malik's tiny garrison but he was totally outnumbered,Indians had a massive force deployed in the sector.

Indian commander of the area Brigadier Kler tried to take Kamalpur on the run, using Mukti Bahini troops, but failed.The 140 men under command of Capt Maalik proved to be men of steel and stood firm against all odds...... Indians then mounted a battalion attack by 1 Maratha Light Infantry. Capt Maalik repulsed every attack despite having a very few men on his side...Capt Maalik and his men (butchered) all, who so ever tried to advance towards their position,may it be an indian soldier or one of the mukti bahinis.
Brig Kler then 'decided to lay siege to Kamalpur and break down its will to resist'....
General Sukhwant Singh wrote in his book ( 'The Liberation of Bangladesh),Getting wary because of casualties, successive failures and demoralisation among the attacking troops, Indian commander decided to starve out the garrison by a prolonged siege. ' A brigade is demoralised by a company? Sukhwant Singh knew that there was no Pakistani Artillery in this sector, only two troops of mortars, but states that Kler was '...further handicapped in as much as one of his battalions had just been reorganised from (a unit) raised initially for counterinsurgency with no support elements. In tackling a weak platoon post, another battalion brought out some weaknesses of leadership under fire. The battalion reached its objective with relatively few casualties. As expected, the enemy turned mortar fire on the objective. A mortar bomb landed on the trench occupied by four men close to the commanding officer (Colonel). He saw limbs fly and lost his nerve.'
On the other hand Captain Ahsaan Malik did not lose his nerve when much worse was happening in his area and he was fighting an unwinnable battle against overwhelming odds.

Capt Maalik and his 140 odd men demoralized the Indian troops and commanders who had a massive force on their side,by repulsing every attack and not giving in.

At about 0930 on 4 December, 'after withdrawing his troops from close siege,The Indian Commander Kler, 'hammered the post with seven sorties of MiG 21s firing rockets and cannon and this was repeated twice later in the day'. 
Maj. General Gurbux Singh (commander of the north region) had to interfere when (Kler) completely failed. He sent Captain Malik a note by a Mukti Bahini courier:'...whatever you decide to do we have every intention of eliminating Kamalpur post. It is to save you and our side casualties this message is being sent to you...'.But Capt Malik did not give it any attention.
The General then sent another note after a further air strike and this was met, as had been the other messages, by increased firing by Malik's men....causing more casualities to the indian side...... But it could not go on, as one by one Malik's men were embracing shahadat.......Malik received the order by radio to surrender........
Finally when Captain Ahsaan Malik's small leftover force was taken in, it was found that his company was nearly out of ammunition, barring a few hand grenades and a few bullets each. They were ready to fling themselves on the enemy with daggers and bayonets if it came to that, until they realized that the piece of territory they were defending was already a different country......... Nothing remained there to die for.........

General Sukhwant Singh later on was very much impressed by Capt Ahsaan Malik and said,',,, Malik did put up a courageous stand....and held the Indian brigade for 21 days depite having such a small company of just 140 Men....
The Indian Army Chief Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw also ,even after the war, could not forget the bravery shown by Capt Malik and sent a personal congratulatory message to Malik commending his defiant stand.' and wrote 'Militarily his performance was excellent'....and recommended him for a gallantry award.
Maj. Gen. Gurbux Singh decided to meet Malik personally but, while being driven towards Kamalpur by Kler to meet the brave Captain, their jeep went over a mine and he was badly wounded.

When Capt Ahsaan Malik returned to Pakistan, he was decorated with a Sitara-e-Jurrat which is the third highest military award in Pakistan. Later on, Field Marshal Manekshaw acknowledged the bravery of Capt Ahsaan Malik and his men, in a letter written to his Pakistani counterpart.




Group Captain (Retd) Cecil Chaudhry
Sitara E Jurat
Tamgaha E Jurat

Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry is a Pakistani Christian veteran fighter pilot who as a Flight Lieutenant fought in the 1965 Indo-Pakistani war of 1965 and, as a Squadron Leader, in the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971. He is the renowned Pakistan Air Force fighter pilot who was honored for his gallantry and courage under fire with the Sitara-e-Jurat. Chaudhry was one of many distinguished Pakistani pilots. During the 1965 war, Chaudhry, and three other pilots, under the leadership of Wing Commander Anwar Shamim, destroyed the Amritsar Radar Station in a daring attack. 


On 6th September, 1965, Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry was No. 2 in a fligth of 3 F-86 aircraft led by Squadron Leader Rafiqui. Their target was Halwara airfield of the Indian Air Force. This formation of 3 F-86s was intercepted by 10 Hunter aircraft of the Indian Air Force. During the engagement, the leader's guns stopped firing and he handed over the lead to Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry, who very ably and aggressively continued the fight against heavy odds. About 60 miles inside enemy territory, he destroyed two enemy Hunter aircraft with his gun attack. His courage and professional ability in such adverse circumstances was outstanding and he successfully managed to return to base after having lost contact with other members of the formation. On 15th September, 1965, in spite of insufficient information from Ground Radar, Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry pursued his attack aggressively on enemy bombers and chased them 150 miles from his base. During the engagement, he destroyed one enemy Canberra bomber.The services rendered by him were beyond the call of normal duty and contributed a significant share towards Pakistan Air Force achieving air superiority. For these acts of courage, dedication and professional ability, Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry was awarded Sitara-i-Juraat. 
Later on in the year 1971 he again displayed the same courage and bravery and was awarded Tamgha-i-Juraat.

Cecil Chaudhry is now an educationist. He is also working for the betterment of children with disabilities and Special Education reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

This is unique picture of Maj. Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed (Nishan e Haider) when he Joined Royal Indian Airforce as an AC ( Air Craftman ). He then joined Pakistan Air Force on 14 August,1947 and later on he got commission in Pak Army.




Maj Muhammad Akram Shaheed NH....as a gentleman cadet at PMA
(Contributed by : Mr. Umair Kayani)




Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed (NH)




Maj Ali Abid Hussain Shaheed
Artillery
Khem Karan,1965

Maj Ali Abid Hussain Shaheed was born in the year 1931. He hailed from Military College Jhelum, Sara I Alamgir. He was tall and had a strong built, and that earned him a place in college boxing team&#8230;. He indeed was a fine boxer. After getting commission in the year 1952 from 6th PMA long course, he joined Artillery.

He had a distinguish military carrier, he was sent to United States for foreign courses in the year 1957. Later on after graduating from Command and Staff College Quetta, he was sent to Australia for a foreign staff course in the year 1964.

He came back after successfully completing the course and was posted to 3 SP Field Regiment Artillery, where he was given the command of an SP Battery.

During 1965 war, he was commanding his battery and was deployed at Khem Karan Sector. The accurate and on spot fire by Maj Ali Abid&#8217;s battery , lead to the capture of Khem Karan.

On 10th September 1965 while giving fire support to 24 Cavalry, Maj Abid came outside his operational bunker to analyse the damage caused by his gunners, but as he came out, he came under enemy&#8217;s fire and was hit in head by an enemy&#8217;s tank.

The supreme sacrifice made by Maj Ali Abid motivated his gunners to the extent that they fought furiously and aggressively after their commander embraced shahadat and by 12th September the gunners killed 156 soldiers and other ranks of 4 Sikh Regiment and their Commanding Officer Lt Col Anant Singh surrendered.




Major Kazim Kamal Khan Shaheed,Sitara e Jurat,

Son of Col. Sir. Sher Muhammad Khan, Embraced shahadat at Tengail East Pakistan in 1971 war against India serving as an SSG officer.




MAJOR MUJAHID & CAPTAIN USMAN. BOTH OFFICERS EMBRACED SHAHDAT WHILE DEFENDING PAK SAR ZAMEEN DURING THE NATO ATTACK.

SHAHADAT HAI MATLOOB-E-MAQSOOD E MOMIN!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Capt Izhar shaheed was defending Khalid top with only 12 men...the Indian army attacked his post with a total of 1500 soldiers...he and his men fought the enemy for a 3 days and 3 nights giving the enemy heavy resistance without and logistic and military support...no one answered their calls either...finally the enemy was able to over power them...he and his men started to move backward slowly... Now this part was narrated by an Indian soldier who was present there himself: He said that when he realized that Indians are getting close and that his men will get killed he ordered the 12 of his men to run while he will give them cover fire and hold the Indians till they hav reached a safe point...he said that his men objected but he ordered them to leave...when his men left the Indian soldier said that Izhar shaheed suddenly came out into the ground and started firing at the Indians with fearsome eyes and he was reciting the Qalimah in a loud voice...he said that he attacked us like a storm...he said that "for one moment the whole Indian force was shocked to see the act of bravery of capt Izhar Shaheed".

he said that he kept on firing and reciting the Qalimah for a long time and none of the Indians dared to face him...he said that suddenly he ran out of bullets then seeing the opportunity an indian soldier shot a ROCKET at him which hit him directly in the stomach and he was blown to pieces...mind you when Capt Izhar Shaheed was brought only his face and chest was left of him...the rest of his body was blown to pieces...

Capt Izhar Shaheed and Sher khan were brought in the same plane toRawalpindi for burial...Sher Khan was awarded Nishan-e-Haider (highest) and Captain Izhar Khan was awarded Sitara-e-Jurrat (3rd Highest after Nishan-e-Haider)...




Captain Sajid embraced shahadat in Kargil war,99.He did his Matric and Fsc from PAF College Chaklala,Rwp then he got selected for 92 PMA long course.He joined 30 sp Heavy Regt Arty after his passing out.At that time his unit was in multan .He volunteered for kargil operation and left Rwp on 21st feb,1999 for his destination. His colleagues still admire that he was 1 of the most courageous officer of Pak army.He was with Maj Wahab Shaheed,Capt.Karnel Sher khan Shaheed NH, Capt.Ammar shaheed etc.
He embraced shahadat on 8th April,99 when he was hit by a rocket. When his companions found his body they felt that he is sleeping peacefully. Salute to this brave son of our Motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Lieutenant Sami Ul Haq Shaheed
Sitara e Bisalat
24 Baloch Regiment
LOC

He was born on May26, 1976. He completed his education at Rawalpindi and achieved his childhood aim of serving in Pakistan Army, in May 1996 when he joined PMA Kakul for 97 Long Course. During his stay at the Academy, he excelled in all the departments of his training. He was appointment Battalion Sergeant Major of 2nd Pak Battalion. He got his commission on October 11,1998, and joined his father&#8217;s Regiment 24 Baloch, deployed at Chamb sector.
In December 1999, he completed Basic Young Officers Course at the School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta. After spending one month at home, he returned to his post (Akbar Post) on January 19, 2000.
Akbar Post is a long established, small and isolated observation post, very near to the line of control. On January 22, at 0320 hrs in the wake of unprovoked intense mortar fire for sometime, the Indians attacked this post from three sides. The enemy crossed the LOC and blocked the rear route to the post, thus trapping the 15 Pakistani troops.
Heavy firing from the enemy completely damaged the bunkers and the post. However, Lt. Sami and his soldiers repulsed this first attack and inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy. The second wave of Indian attack followed immediately. The Lieutenant and his soldiers fought gallantly. They were left with no ammunition by now: they were facing Indian onslaught barehanded.
Suddenly, Lt. Sami got hold of an Indian Captain and throttled him to death. Several Indian soldiers tried to free their Captain from the Lieutenant&#8217;s hold; despite ruthless &#8216;efforts&#8217; they could not succeed in doing so. The frustrated enemy shot Sami in the forehead. Six other Pakistani Soldiers embraced Shahadat with Lt. Sami and the rest were wounded.
In line with its nefarious designs for propaganda, while fleeing, along with their own dead, the enemy took Lt. Sami&#8217;s body and of four other Pakistani soldiers, with it.
An agonizing wait for the family had begun. Major (retd) Mehboob, a soldier himself, said these were the hardest and longest days of his life, wondering whether his son&#8217;s body will be returned or not? In what condition it will be?
Finally all five bodies were returned on January 27 to the Pakistani authorities. Lt. Sami&#8217;s body arrived at the same house, which he had left nine days before, hale and hearty. The house was full of people and roses. Sami&#8217;s coffin was open, his blood stained uniform was covered with a white sheet, a single bullet hole on his forehead was also covered with a white piece of cloth.
Lt Sami was awarded Sitara E Bisalat.




Lieutenant Colonel Haroon Islam Shaheed
Hilal-e-Shujaat 

He was a lieutenant colonel in the Pakistan Army's Special Service Group (also known as Black Storks) who was killed in action during Operation Silence. He was a commanding officer of the Operation Silence while commanding the 7th Commando Battalion. He was martyred in a fierce fighting which took place inside the Red Mosque Complex while leading a small team of SSG members. The joint team of Special Services Group and Army Rangers successfully took over the complex. On March 23, 2008, he was posthumously awarded the second high civilian award, Hilal-e-Shujaat (Crescent of Bravery) by the President of Pakistan.

Haroon was born into a military family. His father himself was a SSGN officer who had also participated in Indo-Pakistani War of 1971.He is a graduate of Command and Staff College, Quetta in 1993 and joined Pakistan Army's elite special forces branch SSG (Special Service Group) in 1993. He had a successful military career and according to some military sources a soldier of his calibre was bound to be a General. In 1998, his unit was deployed in Kargil, and had participated in Kargil War where he had led successful military operations.

In recognition of his services, he was awarded Chief of Army Staff Commendation Medal. During his career with the SSG, he had the honour of commanding the elite Zarrar Company (The anti-terrorist unit of the SSG).

Operation Silence:
In 2007, the conflict between Lal Masjid and the Government of Pakistan deepened, and the Government of Pakistan decided to launch a military operation against the exteremists and taliban terrorists. In July 2007, one of SSG battalion was assigned to a mission to capture and take absolute control of Red Mosque from extremists and taliban militants. To achieve this task, the Pakistan Army assigned this task to 7th Commando Zarrar Battalion of SSG led by Lt. Col. Haroon Islam and the Army Rangers's Anti-Terrorist Company (ATC) led by Major Tariq Anees. The operation, codename: Operation Silence, was launched in July 3, 2007 and the commanding officer of the mission Lt.Col. Haroon Islam was killed on the midnight of 8 July 2007 two days after having been hit by small arms fire while commanding the raid on Lal Masjid in Islamabad. The Second-in-Command Army Ranger's Major Tariq Anees was also seriously wounded.
Lt Col Haroon Islam was awarded Hilal-e-shujaat posthumously.




Capt Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed.....Tamgha e Bisalat,,,Sitara e Bisalat......Air Defence,,,SSG....Operation Silence Lal Masjid.

Captain Salman Farooq Lodhi (Shaheed) was commissioned in Army Air Defence in April 2001 and joined SSG in 2003. The young officer belonged to Bahawalpur. Shaheed officer was recognized as one of the top commandos of the newly re-organized anti terrorist ZARRAR battalion's renowned KARRAR Company, which is named after Hazrat Ali "Haider e Karrar" (RA) one of the greatest companions of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (SAW). In recognition of his bravery and utmost devotion to duty during a military operation code-named Al-Mizan in 2004, he was awarded with "Tamgha-e-Basalat" on August 14, 2004 which is the 2nd Highest Award for Excellence & Courage (operations other than war). He was married in November 2006.

He was martyred in the Operation Silence, when he was ordered to clean up an institution from militants and criminals. The mission followed his Shahadat on 10th of July 2007. After 2 days of Shahadat, his body was fresh and the Shaheed commando was looking like he was sleeping in peace, as is the symbol of a true Shaheed. He has been awarded with "Sitara-e-Basalat" on August 14, 2007 which is the Highest Award for Excellence & Courage (operations other than war).
He proved to be a knight, a son of motherland, not caring for his life, but for the duty, devotion and love of his country!
Father of Captain Salman Farooq Lodhi expressed pleasure over martyrdom of his son. He said his son joined the Special Services Group because he was a hard working man. 
"I am truly proud of my son martyrdom who was always very eager to embrace Shahadat........he added.




Lieutenant Colonel Anwar Abbas **** Shaheed
60 Baloch Regiment, Swat Scouts
Orakzai Agency

Lt Col Anwar Abbas **** was a simple, loyal, honest, hardworking and obedient officer. His conduct and behaviour was exemplary. He had a natural respect for his colleagues and seniors. He was a good team worker and took pleasures in doing difficult tasks.

He was born in Gujrat on February 6, 1971. He did his matriculation from the Public High School, No-1, Gujrat, in 1987. After matriculation, he joined the Junior Cadet Academy (Pakistan Military Academy) in 1989. After doing FSc and BSc, he passed out from the Pakistan Military Academy in 1992 and joined the historic Baloch Regiment. He got commission in the 60th Baloch Regiment in 1992. During his military service, he also served in Sierra Leone from 2004 to 2005.

Lieutenant Colonel Anwar Abbas, was deputed in Hangu for two years. He carried out dozens of operations against the militants in Hangu and was than transferred to Orakzai Agency. Clashes erupted in a sudden spurt of violence in Orakzai Agency when militants from the banned Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) attacked the camp of security forces in Kalaya, Shna checkpoint, and bunkers of the forces in the Ferozkhel area.
The militants staged a simultaneous attack on the three positions of security forces and occupied the Shna post. However, security forces, led by brave operational commander Lieutenant Colonel Anwar Abbas ****, wrested the control of Shna post from the militants and in the pitched battle he, along with four other personnel,embraced martyrdom.
Lieutenant Colonel Anwar Abbas **** alongwith, Lance Naik Ahmadullah and Frontier Corps personnel, Taj Khan, Ubaid and Rabat Khan, fought bravely and recaptured the post before embracing martyrdom.




Capt Omerzeb Afzal Shaheed.....Tamgha e Bisalat...... 9 Azad Kashmir Regiment.....Operation Rah e rast,swat.

Capt Omerzeb was born in 1984 at CMH Rawalpindi. He was the third son to his parents. He joined 9 AK Regiment at Azad Kashmir as 2nd Lieutenant after passing out from PMA.2nd Lt Omerzeb ,a smartly turned out officer worked very hard in his unit, earned great confidence of his seniors, participated in all activities of the unit with lot of motivation. He volunteered all outdoor events and soon became a very likeable young officer in the unit. He got the second pip at his turn. The Batallion Commanders in succession appointed him on their staff only because of his seriousness and efficient work habits. On his basic course at Infantry School he got AX grade, this performance he repeated on the Mortor Course as well by obtaining AX. He passed his promotion examination, got promoted as Captain and was appointed Adjutant of the Batallion, a chair which every young officer cherishes. He moved with the unit to Rahim Yar Khan and always remained busy with the normal unit activities.

His battalion was ordered to move to SWAT area where Pakistan Army was fighting the very existence of its country against the terrorist who by all means are foreign sponsored by most sophisticated arms and tons of money. These terrorist call themselves as Talibans and Muslims but are most brutal and well trained. They preach Islam in its crudest form, in fact these terrorist are bigotries, atheists and hardened criminals from different nations who hold evil design against Pakistan and its nuclear assets. Capt Omerzeb was well aware of all national and international involvement in the current situation on our Northern Pakistan. As his unit move order came he was visibly over excited. He went home for a day to meet his family and later joined his battalion on a journey from where he came back not as a Captain Omerzeb but as a Capt Omerzeb Shaheed , engulfed in his country&#8217;s national flag, placed in a coffin box on the shoulders of his comrades in uniform.

He was deployed in the brigade but he insisted his Commanding Officer to take him along to the forward area....The CO accepted his request and took him in his jeep...while they were on the move to the forward area,their jeep ran over an anti tank mine,which was placed there by terrorists....the jeep blew and came back on the ground after raising several feet high up in the air,,,,,,Capt Omerzeb met SHAHADAT on 21st May 2009 in Operation Rah-e- Rast in area lower sawat.He was awarded Tamgha e Bisalat.




Maj Abid Majeed Shaheed...Sitara e Bisalat
Punjab regiment......Swat operation

The heroic story of Major ABID MAJEED bears testimony to this reality. On the fateful morning of May 18, 2009 Major Abid Majeeds brother Major Khalid was entrusted the task of recurring the area from Shalpalam to Jura whereas Major Abid Majeeds company was responsible for securing the area from Jura to Nazarabad. Major Khalids company successfully secured the area followed by Major Abid Majeed. Thereafter Major Abid Majeeds company was ordered to more forward. Thirteen vehicles of the company moved to safety however the last vehicle came under heavy and precise firing, near a nullah bend, by the militants. The driver of the vehicle embraced martyrdom there and then. No more movement was possible as the route was blocked. The forward troops tried to move back and rescue the trapped soldiers, however due to accurate and effective firing by the militants the movement was not possible. It was then at 1645 hrs that Major Abid Majeed decided to move back himself. He took two soldiers, the first aid kit and a water bottle and ordered his company to engage the militants. In the rain of bullets he rushed to site, dragged the two bleeding soldiers Sepoy Tariq and Sepoy Nausherwan to a place of safety. He immediately poured water into their mouths and then started bandaging them to stop the flow of blood. In the meantime his shoulder got exposed and shot. Not bettered by it, he kept engaged himself in the task of bandaging. The second bullet hit in his ribs, still did not prevent him from completing his task. Unmoved by the blood gushing out of his wounds he dragged the soldiers to a safer place. In the process he was hit by three bullets and he fell down. While bleeding profusely, he took the wireless to talk to his brother Major Khalid (for the last time), who was 100 meters away. "BROTHER I HAVE TO PAY SO MUCH TO SO AND SO, DO NOT FORGET IT. TAKE CARE OF THE MOTHER AND UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES LEAVE THE JOB OF ELIMINATING THE MISCREANTS INCOMPLETE. I WISH I COULD MARCH ON TO MINGORA AND SEE IT CLEAR OF THE MILITANTS". And then he succumbed to his injuries but he managed to save the lives of two soldier/comrades.

Sepoy Tariq and Nowsharwan can not control their tears at the mention of Major Abid Majeeds name. The only words they utter are" Why Major Sahib why not us"




Capt. Raja Farhan Ali Shaheed.
------------------------------------------
Capt. Farhan Ali was from Khalid company, 116 PMA Long Course. The First Shaheed of 116 PMA L/C embraced Shahadat on Sunday, 3rd April 2011. He sacrificed his life in the line of his duty during an operation at Darrah Adam Khel.

Atleast 12 militants were killed in the raid conducted by Security Forces in Dara Adam Khel and Khyber Agency. Security forces were carrying out a search operation in Torr Chapar area of Darra Adam Khel when militants suddenly attacked the troops in which Capt. Raja Farhan Ali and another soldier embraced Shahadat. Capt Raja Farhan Ali sacrificed his life for this nation, for this land & HAS BEEN BLESSED WITH THE HIGHEST GLORY OF "SHAHADAT". May ALLAH grant him high levels in JANNAT..

The whole nation is proud of the dauntless courage and valor of the brave son of nation.SALUTE TO THE LION OF PAKISTAN.. PAKISTAN ARMY ZINDABAD!




Major Muhammad Zia ul Haque Shaheed SBT

Birth Date: 12-Aug-1975
95 PMA L/C - 16 Baloch Regt
Village: Daska, Sialkot

"About 100+ miscreants attacked a position of Security Forces at Ucharai Sar, West of Chuprial, Matta Tehsil on 30 July, 2008. The attack was successfully repulsed by the 5 soldiers, though 4 soldiers were martyred in the 1st go, one warrior Major Zia ul Haq kept on firing his machine gun, resulting into the death of alot of miscreants and many injured. He was hit by a bullet in his chest still he seized a gun and embraced shahadat while sending many other terrorists to hell.

According to an eye witness by the end of fight, more than 80+ terrorists were killed. Terrorists spokes man accepted 65 on media. This was the only Battle in Swat where so many terrorists were killed in one night. Major Muhammad Zia ul Haque, one Junior Commissioned Officer and three soldiers embraced shahadat in the action.

Zia was a brilliant athlete and brilliant student. He enjoyed a brilliant career and also served as ADC. His last words to his friend were "Let them come, and I will teach them a lesson that they will never forget".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Capt Raja Najam Riaz Shaheed ....Tamgha E Bisalat....
SSG.....Operation Rah e Rast

Capt Najam Riaz Shaheed alongwith Capt Junaid Shaheed also a special services group captain and two soldiers on a special task were covertly operating in the Malakand district.They moved out from the Khawzakhela camp but just as they moved further they were surrounded by the Taliban commander Khitaab but they didn't retaliated as per the so called Nizam-e- Adal Peace agreement.Taliban took advantage of it and took them along,later made them prisoners.
The family of the shaheed told the heroic tale of these four detained SSG commandos who had refused to die without putting any resistance, once they came to know that the NWFP government would not take any interest in their release. The visit of the former official of Malakand to Taliban asking them just to return the weapons and keep the captives had made them understand what was in store. The only way left with these brave soldiers was to fight back and should not give up. As their captors got the message from their top leadership to eliminate the SSG commandos, the preparation started to tighten them with rope so they could be beheaded. But as the captors came close to them in the room where they were detained, these commandos suddenly jumped at the eight Taliban. Within seconds, the commandos broke their necks. But two Taliban guards standing outside rushed inside and sprayed them with Kalashnikov bullets, which led to their instant martyrdom. &#8220;We are proud of our commandos that they did not die like cowards. They fought back and killed 8 Taliban as they went down fighting like real heroes,later on they were beheaded, one of the family members of the captain Najam said.He was 24 years old.He was awarded Tamgha e Bisalat posthumously.




Havaldar Naeem Asghar Shaheed
Azad Kashmir Regiment
Operation Rah e Rast....Swat

Havaldar Naeem Asghar hailed from a village Chak Janoobi 94, District Sargodha. He joined Azad Kashmir Regiment in 1997 and started his training at Mansehra camp.

Havaldar Naeem embraced martyrdom fighting valiantly after killing a number of militants along with their commander Khashmeer,in Adeen, Mingora. His successful operation at the area point 2207.2 made possible for the Pakistani troops to have a clear access till Bahrain area. He received a number of bullets during the operation which ultimately led to his martyrdom but before he went down he cleared up the area from militants and killed their commander by throwing a hand grenade. 
Havaldar Naeem Asghar embraced shahadat on 27th May 2009.




Lt Atif Qayum Shaheed......Sitara E Bisalat
28 Sindh Regiment
Najia Top

lt Atif belonged to Dera Ismail Khan.Born on 24 nov 1984,He was from 114 pma L/C.He embraced shahadat in swat at najia top.Lt Atif was awarded sitara-e-basalet posthumously for his heroics during the operation.




Lieutenant Muhammad Asim Shaheed
Sindh Regiment
Operation Rah e Rast...Swat

Lt Asim was born in Mandi Baha u din on 25th March 1980. Before joining army he served as corporal technician in Pakistan Air Force at Chaklala Air Base..
His urge and motivation forced him to join Pakistan Army in the year 2006 through a graduate course..
Later on he went to Congo on UN Mission alongwith his unit in the year 2007..Lt Asim came back in the year 2008 to attend basic course at Infantry School Quetta..In 2009 Lt Asim was deployed in Swat area alongwith troops who were fighting at the front..

On the Mid Night of 3rd and 4th May 2009,Lt Asim and his convoy was on the move when they got ambush by terrorists near Bari Kot. Lt Asim came out in the open and returned fire at terrorists,heavy exchange of fire took place on both sides....during the battle Lt Asim managed to kill a number of terrorists but he was hit by a number of bullets and he embraced Shahadat...




Captain Muneeb Ahmed Khattak Shaheed
Sitara i Bisalat
10 NLI

Captain Muneeb Ahmed Khattak S/O Saeed Ahmed (Late) was born on 21 May 1983. He got his early education from Sarfaraz Public School. Passed matric from Govt High School Bogara and TOPPED in School. After that done F.Sc with Pre-Engg from FG College Wah Cantt ( Taxila ). After his intermediate he got Admission in Univer...sity of Engg & Tech Peshawer in Electrical Technology. He was brother of 4 brothers and 5 sisters he was youngest among all. His father died when he was at the age of five years.

He was an enthusiastic and out standing officer of Pak Army belonged to KARAK (NWFP). He Joined ARMY in 2003 at PAKISTAN MILITARY ACADEMY and PASSED OUT as Company Sergeant Major (CSM), Salahuddin Company in 2005. He was posted to 20 AK (Azad Kashmir Regiment) and re-affiliated afterwards permanently to 10 NLI (Northern Light Infantry). He had performed as Adjutant and Quarter Master in unit and was a well known figure by all officers as well as troops. A docile and sophisticated person usually called as "MALANG" by his dear ones. He was tall height and and having atheletic physique. He was a permanent member of gymnasium and use to go for work out daily, good smasher in Volley Ball and veryu good all rounder in Cricket. He was a humble person on one hand vis a vis an excellent warrior on other hand. His unit moved to the location of WANA (South Wazirstan Agency) in May 2008. Even in that hard area, he use to accept all the tasks cheefully and use to perform with complete zeal and zest. He had been an active participant of all operations conducted by hisd unit in their area of responsibility (WANA).

On 9 May 2009, he was performing the duties of 2IC (Second In Command) with the QRF (Quick Reaction Force) of his unit 10 NLI. Their principle task was escorting of one of the military convoys at the location of SPIN KALLE a notorious village for the terrorists activities on the TANAI-ZHOB ROAD. Once they were moving back, after giving a safe passage to the military convoy through SPIN, suddenly a storm of heavy fire of all calibres (i-e heavy and small) started atrgeting none but Military People particularly QRF, which cause split of QRF and taking positions at different places in result. There were only 18 individuals including 2 officers present right on the situation; one was Capt Muneeb and other was his Artillery Observer. Capt Muneeb after assessing the situation as PLANNED AMBUSH passed the information to the higher authorities and also bravely volunteered for handling this worse situation with all his 18 companions. An exchange of heavy fire was in process due to which, militants per force had to change their positions. While doing so, Capt Muneeb pointed out 2 militants and shot them dead within seconds. During this pitched battle, Captain Muneeb was leading with his other 5 companions and were nearest to the militants' headquarter when one of the militant sitting in nearby room opened fire targeting Captain Muneeb and he got splinters of rocket and bullets. As soon as he got injuered, 2 of his companions reached him for his rescue but they also got bullets, as the scene was targeted by the militants. While providing him first aid to Captain Muneeb by those 2 partners Captain Muneeb embraced SHAHADAT due to excessive bleeding from multiple wounds. Once this brave soul gave his life for the name of his homeland, even at that moment his AK-47 (weapon) was pointed towards his rivalries, which shows his valour and enthusiaism.

The chapter of history didnt close here. This was just a FIRST and DECIDING step taken by him. After his SHAHADAT the remaining 17 with more zeal stepped ahead just in the name of ALLAH and for the name of Captain Muneeb. The 16 headed by the other officer gathered and decided to take revenge from militants for the loss they have got. After the struggle of 2 hours by the grace of ALMIGHTY finally they achieved their aim against a well prepared enemy and well planned ambush. Captain Muneeb's that FIRST and DECIDING STEP brought SUCCESS with many outcomes;
1. Main Sub Headquarter responsible for all terrorist and sabotage activities in TANAI and Surroundings (WANA, South Wazirstan Agency) was traced, identified and eliminated completely.
2. Killing of 42 militants by just 17 individuals.
3. Destruction of well equipped Control Room with all accessories including Telephones, Computers, CD making devices, Radio Sets, Literature, Beheaded Peresons' CDs and Walkie Talkie Sets.
4. Means of Tranportation were already destroyed during heavy fire exchange between Military Troops and Militants, which includes Motor Bikes and Single Cabin Hilux.
5. Large quantity of ammunition was discovered and used on the militants while clearing the rooms.
6. All material having non evidential value i-e luggages and baggages were put on fire.
7. The complex was cordoned, searched, cleared, destroyed and abondoned.

Moreover the MOST APPRECIATING thing is that this was THE FIRST operation which was brought to SUCCESS against any PRE PLANNED AMBUSH, causing heavy loss of men and material to the rivals and adding to it, in this incident not even a single BEAST was left alive, all were shot dead in encounter.




Air Chief Marshal Muhammad Anwar Shamim, NI(M),
SI(M), HI(M), SJ

(born 1 October 1931), was a 4 star rank air force officer who was the 10th Chief of Air Staff of Pakistan Air Force from July 1978 to March 1985. Air Chief Marshal Shamim was promoted to four star rank general and assumed the command of the Pakistan Air Force on 22 July 1978. Air Chief Marshal Anwar Shamim, a war hero, is a one of the most decorated military officer in the Pakistan Armed Forces.

Shamim actively participated in the 1965 and 1971 Wars. In the September, 65 War he was O.C. Flying Sargodha. For his leadership and personal" bravery, he was awarded Sitara-i-Jurat. The citation for the award reads:

"Wing Commander Muhammad Anwar Shamim in his capacity as Officer Commanding, fighter-bombers wing, made significant contribution to the high morale and aggressive attitude of the pilots who flew from this station. He efficiently managed the changing air defence and other requirements and ensured, while fully meeting these requirements, that the pilots got sufficient rest and other comforts to enable them to fly intelligently and confidently. During the operation, he led 14 air defence/escort missions and 5 ground attack missions. His leadership during these operational missions was aggressive and confident and served as a very good example for his pilots to follow . He accepted long hours of duty, including operational sorties at odd hours of the day, with enthusiasm. Wing Commander Muhammad Anwar Shamim was, therefore, awarded Sitara-i-Juraat. "

In the 1971 War, he was Sector Commander Air Defence (South).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Letter from Rashid Minhas to his younger brothers











Few people are aware of the real force and brains behind the Soviet defeat in Afghanistan in the 80s.

General Akhtar Abdur Rahman, former Director General of the Inter-Services Intelligence (1979 to 1987), is rightfully accredited with master-minding the Afghan Jihad against former superpower the Soviet Union. It was his lethal combination of power, intelligence, and foresight that made him the true architect of Soviet defeat and it&#8217;s withdrawal inevitable. The general&#8217;s unwavering support for the Afghan mujahideen, fueled by Saudi and American financial assistance managed to force out the Soviets from Afghanistan, eventually leading to irrepairable fissures within the Union and it&#8217;s long awaited fall, all the while keeping CIA infiltration and influence at bay.

During the tenure of General Akhtar Abdur Rahman, ISI nurtured mujahideen in madrassas (religious seminaries ) along Pakistan&#8217;s tribal belt. The Pakistani army generals were put in charge of training these guerilla fighters, instilling in them the required skills to devise military strategies and defend their their homeland from the Soviets. In the mid 80s, ISI was not only supplying logistical support but had sent Pakistani soldiers to fight alongside the mujahideen, in guerilla garb. Some reports also say that in 1986 the ISI sent atleast three attack squads into former Soviet lands comprising of around 20 Pakistan army soldiers, to destroy arms dumps and convoys headed for Afghanistan. The Americans, upon finding out, beseeched General Zia to stop their incursion into Soviet territory as it could trigger an all-out conflict between the Americans and the Soviets, who were suspecting these raids as by-product of American incitement.

The ISI&#8217;s successful military operation against Soviet aggression did not go unacknowledged. General Rtd Hamid Gul, who was appointed the next Director General of ISI in the wake of General Akhtar Abdul Rahman&#8217;s assasination in 1989, was sent a piece of the Berlin Wall with a plaque honouring &#8216;those who struck the first blow&#8217;.

Fast forward to the year 2012, Afghanistan is once again under occupation, and eleven years since the US occupation began, remains unconquerable. And if American allegations are to be believed, ISI&#8217;s outgoing Director General Ahmad Shuja Pasha (recently named in the &#8216;TIME Magazine 100 Most Influential people&#8217; list) has for the last four years followed in the footsteps of his predecessor, General Akhtar Abdur Rehman.

Today, on the day of his retirement, Lieutenant-General Ahmad Shuja Pasha stands accused of harboring, training, and arming the mujahideen fighting the occupying US forces in Afghanistan during his four year tenure. Western media, analysts and military officials are increasing the pressure on Pakistan, pinning the blame of American and NATO failure on ISI. Pakistan&#8217;s premier intelligence agency is described in the media as a state within a state, running its own policy in Afghanistan, contrary to the US-sponspored &#8216;democratic&#8217; government&#8217;s subservient doctrine. Lt. Gen. Ahmed Shuja Pasha is to Americans what Gen. Akhtar Abdul Rahman was to the Soviets. The grand puppet-master, calling the shots and directing attacks on the occupying forces and slowly but surely griding their hopes of domination in this key region, into the dusty plains of Afghanistan.

Admiral Mike Mullen, the former chairman of the US Joints Chiefs of Staff, told the US Senate Armed Services Committee last year that he believes the Afghan mujahideen to be a &#8216;veritable arm&#8217; of the ISI. He also alleged that the ISI planned and conducted various attacks on US forces inside Afghanistan, including the September 14th assault on the US Embassy in Kabul.
Other high-profile attacks accredited to the ISI and the Pakistani military include last year&#8217;s assault on the Inter-Continental Hotel in Kabul, as well as the Indian Embassy blast in Kabul in 2009.

One of the victims of an attack on the Indian Embassy in 2009 was the Indian Defence Attache, Brigadier R. D. Mehta, whose list of &#8216;credentials&#8217; include heading the Indian Army&#8217;s notoriously brutal Intelligence wing for Jammu and Kashmir &#8211; responsible for thousands of enforced disappearances and extra judicial murders of innocent Kashmiris in the last two decades. His presence in Afghanistan, assisting with training the Afghan National Army, illustrated India&#8217;s influence in Afghanistan;s government and military circles. If there is truth in American allegations, then it is this particular incident which is of more significance than others.

Pakistan was one of the three countries who recognized the government of Taliban as legitimate, the others being Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. The ISI had supported Taliban&#8217;s takeover of Kabul from the Indian sponsored Ahmad Shah Massoud and his Northern Alliance a few years earlier. According to Pakistan&#8217;s then-dictator Pervez Musharraf, all it took was a phonecall from the then US secretary of State Colin Powell for this relationship to come crashing down shortly after 9/11. Musharraf neither matched his predecessors in intelligence nor in loyalty, and eventually caved under American pressure, agreeing on assisting the US occupy and overthrow the Taliban government. In view of intense US and international pressure, Pakistan&#8217;s foreign policy made a complete u-turn concerning &#8216;former&#8217; ally, the Taliban.

In the months and years to follow, the Pakistani military planners watched in horror as the US stubbornly displayed its utter disregard for its supposed &#8216;front line ally&#8217;s national security interests by supporting the Indian / Iranian-backed Northern Alliance for leading the new Afghan interm government, which later got itself &#8216;elected&#8217; for more terms and continues to hold office ten years since the occupation began. The past decade under Karzai&#8217;s government has seen a long list of unending atrocities and blows to Pakistan&#8217;s security &#8211; including infestation of Pakistan with spies and undercover agents, bribing and buying out top shelf news media and talk show anchors and media houses in order to promote US agendas in Pakistan, drone strikes and air assaults killing hundreds of civilians and Pakistan army soldiers, thousands of civilians and military deaths in violence and terror attacks &#8211; just a few examples of American treachery that come to mind.

As the blood-soaked years dragged on, Pakistan&#8217;s worst fears had come true as Afghan territory was now being used to launch a ruthless and bloody terror campaign in Pakistan&#8217;s major cities. Weapons and funds flowed in from Afghanistan while terrorists struck with impunity in Pakistan, attacking busy markets, mosques, and military bases. Another Baloch &#8216;insurgency&#8217; (originally initiated in the 1970s by the Soviets using Indian covert agents and long dead since the Soviet pullout) was revived under CIA&#8217;s umbrella. Pakistan&#8217;s requests to the CIA of putting a leash on Indian agencies active in Afghanistan kept falling on deaf ears, and continue to do so.

Americans allege that it was around 2005-06, during the reign of General Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani as the ISI Chief (now COAS) when they first started recieving intelligence reports implicating the ISI in attacks on American and Indian interests in Afghanistan. Kayani, after being promoted to the COAS role in October 2007, appointed Ahmad Shuja Pasha as his ISI Chief. If American accusations are to be lent any credibility, then this duo has not only revived covert Pakistani support for Afghan resistance, but has also caused billions of dollars in economic damage to the US and undone years of hard intelligence networking by curtailing CIA&#8217;s influence and sending back hundreds of US contractors and covert agents in the last year and a half. Any such action from Pakistan&#8217;s military and intelligence agencies &#8211; if the allegations were true &#8211; would be justified by what an overwhelming majority of Pakistan&#8217;s citizens see as treachery and backstabbing by the Americans by allowing India &#8211; which does not share a border with landlocked Afghanistan &#8211; a slice of the Afghan pie.

If the mutual mistrust and covert action on both sides of the border wasn&#8217;t enough, the situation was further complicated by a number of events last year, including the arrest (and later release) of a US army contractor &#8211; found with a phone book full of numbers of known terrorists and their cohorts and a camera containing photos of sensitive military installations in Pakistan. Then there was ofcourse the May 2nd raid by American forces on a house in Abbotabad using stealth helicopters which apparently took out Osama Bin Laden, and finally the unprovoked attack on a Pakistan military outpost in Salala, near the Afghan border, in which 24 Pakistani soldiers embraced Shahadat after coming under fire from a US helicopter.

These incidents, while they aggravated public opinion in Pakistan even more against the US occupation of Afghanistan, also provided a golden opportunity to Shuja Pasha to further curtail CIA&#8217;s tentacles in Pakistan. All non-essential CIA staff and defence contractors have been sent packing. Information gleaned by CIA contractor Raymond Davis enabled Pakistan to make hundreds of arrests and shut down CIA&#8217;s local information and covert action cells. And after the November 26th attack on Salala post least year, Pakistan army took another significant step towards formally end the partnership with the US occupation, by shutting down the land route from its port in Karachi, which was used to deliver thousands of containers daily to the US forces in Afghanistan.

All of this after Pakistan army, under the leadership of Kayani and guidance of Pasha has already broken the back of the terrorists on its soil in recent years, freeing up large swathes of territory in the tribal badlands and in Swat where the terrorists had established their mini fiefdoms.

There are many reasons why Pasha is said to have been one of CIA&#8217;s most hated men, chief among them being that it was during his tenure when relations between Pakistan and US soured and mistrust on both sides eventually led to further deterioration. It was also under his tenure that CIA&#8217;s networks of informants and covert agents were unravelled and a number of key CIA assets (if not all) were neutralized. It was in a meeting with the then CIA Director Leon Panetta after the raid on Abbotabad last year, when Pasha is said to have brushed off his counterpart&#8217;s threatening tone by retorting that his &#8216;Boss is Allah, not America&#8217;. The sigh of relief brought on by Pasha&#8217;s retirement can be heard from Langley right through to Delhi.

As Lieutenant-General Ahmad Shuja Pasha steps down from his post today, it is fair to ponder if there is truth in the American allegations of the ISI&#8217;s role. Because if they are true, and if Pasha and Kayani have been giving the Americans a bloody nose in return for what Pakistanis see as backstabbing by the Americans, if Shuja Pasha has indeed followed in ISI tradition of bringing down superpowers by giving the US another Vietnam, and if his planning, intelligence and audacity has brought the US military might close to annihiliation in the unforgiving terrain of Afghanistan, then there will be millions of Pakistanis who will always view this man as a Hero. Alongside General Akhtar Abdul Rahman.









Company Bagh, Rawal Pindi. 16 October 1951
The Prime Minister Liaqat Ali Khan had come on dice to deliver his speech. He started his speech and had only said,&#8221; Biradraan e Islam&#8221;, a man wearing shalwar kameez and turban on his head got up from the audience and fired twice with his 0.38 revolver on the P.M. The P.M received these two shots on chest and fell down. That man was &#8220;Saad Akbar Khan&#8221;. He was killed by the police at the spot.
When this was all happening, a young boy of 13 was sitting beside the assassin. When the shots were fired, every one got afraid and started rushing towards the gate. But that boy didn&#8217;t run ad started telling everyone that he has seen the murderer many times at this place.
When the case was put in the court, that boy was also one of the witnesses against the assassin. Every day the police van came to his school and took him to the court, for hearing. All the family members of that boy were worried as he was just a child who could be harmed by any other assailant. While that boy was neither nervous nor perturbed but was happy as he is serving for his country.
Does any one know who that boy was?




Flying Officer Mukhtar Ahmed Dogar
PAF's first recipient of 'Sitara-e-Jurat'

Flying Officer Mukhtar Ahmed Dogar, operating a defenceless Dakota in the valleys of Kashmir was attacked by two Indian Air Force (IAF) Tempest fighter aircraft and ordered to surrender and land at Srinagar. Though unarmed and unable to retaliate, the undaunted pilot refused to capitulate.
His story in his own words : "I took off in the early morning of 4 November, 1948. The weather was fine and our spirits were high. Winding my way through the now familiar Indus valley, I para-dropped my load over a sandy bed near Skardu. Pleased with yet another successful mission, I had given the controls over to Flying Officer Jagjivan on the way back so that I could relax a little. We were somewhere over Chilas when we sighted 2 Tempests above us and I first took them for our own aircraft. In the drop area I had had no visual warning from our army posts about the presence of enemy aircraft and our own Tempests did occasionally sneak over to cavort in the bracing neighbourhood of Nanga Parbat. It was only when these fighters came close that I discovered their true identity and quickly took over the controls; the Indians seemed to grudge me the momentary relaxation which I thought I had earned. The valley at Chilas is about 4 to 5 miles wide permitting easy manoeuvring of an aircraft, and I weaved along in the direction of Risalpur. On the radio the Tempests ordered me to go to the nearest Indian airfield but I took no notice of this. The order was repeated three times but I did not respond. At this point the Indians threatened to shoot me down if I did not comply, and they fired a free burst to show that they were armed. I pressed on regardless, at full throttle, my main concern being to get to the narrow portion of the valley as quickly as possible. The Army personnel on board were feeling rather queasy by now with all my evasive manoeuvring and, ignorant of the situation outside, requested me to ease off; they appeared to be under the impression that I was trying to impress them with my skill! A fateful realisation came over them when they learnt that I was fighting not only for my own life but for theirs too, and they quickly returned to their seats. Flying Officer Jagjivan and Naik Mohammad Din, however, stood watching from the open doorway of the aircraft, blissfully unaware of what was to come to them a minute later.

You'll Never Get Me!

At this time, one of the Indians broke off, gained a little height and came in to attack. He obviously meant business now and fired a full burst of 20mm at us, fatally wounding Naik Mohammad Din and knocking Jagjivan unconscious with a profusely bleeding arm. By now, I had got to the narrow neck of the valley and had asked Air Signaller Mohsin to stand up in the astrohatch and kick me every time he saw the fighters coming in for a kill. Thrice I was kicked and thrice, with quick half throttle, full flaps and left rudder I successfully eluded death. I had come down to deck level now, scraping almost along the river's surface but well out of the fighters' reach. A feeling of relative security sometimes inspires defiant talk and I found myself calling out to the Indians: if you haven't got me so far you will never get me! They seemed to agree and pushed off.

The encounter had lasted twenty to twenty five minutes. Earlier, when the Indian pilots had asked me to go to the nearest Indian airfield they had felt too sure of having air-arrested me. But for me it was a question not only of 'to be or not to be' but also one of Pakistan's prestige. Looking back I can only say that we were lucky, unarmed as we were, to reach home base at all."




Those Who Curse The Pakistan Army, Think Twice!

By: Humaira Naz
Manager Operations
PKKH
&#8220;Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued&#8221;.
Yusuf Ali translation of Quran: Surah At Tawbah, Verse 29

One of the questions I frequently come across in social gatherings is that, in the tribal region of Pakistan Muslims are fighting against Muslims; so who is then martyred? &#8220;It is the Pakistan Army which is martyred because the Tehreek-e-Taliban is a mercenary force. They are funded by the enemy (Americans, Zionists and Indians) to destroy the Pakistan Army and Pakistan; they would do the same services for whoever funds them&#8221;, said a fearless young man Lt. Irtaza Abbas only some days before he sacrificed his life while protecting the sacred homeland of Pakistan. I will trust no one else&#8217;s opinion but this young hero of Islam, Pakistan and our family because he proved this claim with his life; who else&#8217;s words can be more pure?

Born in the year 1987, Irtaza Abbas nicknamed Razi was a fearless young boy with a strong passion to serve his country by joining the Pakistan Army. Raised by a middle-class family with loving parents, he was the youngest and most beloved sibling amongst four sisters and two brothers

When all of us were planning to become doctors or engineers, Irtaza who was much younger than us had something much bigger on his mind. He wanted to set out on the path of Hazrat Ali (RA), Hazrat Imam Hussain(RA), Hazrat Hamza (RA) and Salahuddin Ayubi (RA). Irtaza tried his best to join the Pakistan Air Force, but due to a minor medical complication he failed. This set back did not stop him from his most treasured desire and right after treatment he qualified to join the Pakistan Army.

From what I gather, the elders and everyone else advised Irtaza to opt a different career; in fact anything other than the Pakistan Army which did not involve danger. Realizing their genuine concern, Irtaza would just smile and explain to them how this is the job meant for him and nothing else. Despite all the pressure, he followed his strong passion and desire and after several attempts he eventually did join the Pakistan Army.

Irtaza recalled from his duty and told his aunt that when we are guarding the Nation from top of the mountain in blind darkness and cold, Allah feels really close to the heart. One cannot imagine the height of faith and courage at such a time. Irteza used to say, &#8220;My soul desires shahadat&#8221;. When sisters would ask him, &#8220;Razi, are you not scared of operating a tank&#8221;, he would say, &#8220;No baji, really it is nothing to be scared of. You just get in the tank, target the enemy, fire and close your ears&#8221;. We asked him, &#8220;Bhai, have you ever killed anyone in real?&#8221; he said, &#8220;Yes, I kill terrorists every day&#8221;. He always made it sound so simple and natural as if facing danger and fighting for Allah, His Prophet (PBUH) and Pakistan is a natural phenomenon.

Now with his career finally starting off, his family was planning to get him married and settled. Just then, we got the NEWS on 17 Dec 2011 that Lt. Irtaza has done something much bigger than our expectations. Our dearly beloved youngest brother, had given his life in the way of Allah while protecting his homeland Pakistan.

The NEWS came as a shock of pain and pride at the same time; it was hard to decide whether we should cry or thank Allah for the respect he has given us. So, we did what Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) has taught us in the following Hadith: &#8216;Our eyes are filled with tears, our hearts with grief, but we say nothing with our lips except that which pleases Allah&#8230;. Verily, to Allah we belong, and to Him we return.&#8217; (Bukhaari)

As Lt. Irtaza recited &#8220;Muhammad kay ghulamon ka kafan mela nahi hota&#8221;, translated that the shroud of the slaves of Muhammad (PBUH) does not catch the soil from grave, Razi left us for his true destiny; the journey of the hereafter and with the highest honor. Lt. Irtaza embraced Shahadat in an operation against the Taliban suicide bombers in Kurram Agency when he was leading a group of four soldiers..

Twenty three years of a so called ordinary life with an extra-ordinary ending is what became Lt. Irtaza Abbas&#8217;s earned destiny; a destiny which the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) himself desired.
His colleagues told us on the funeral that Irtaza would always be the first to volunteer for dangerous missions. In fact, he had done more dangerous missions than the one that took his life. His seniors said that his replacement would require at least a dozen soldiers, showing how dedicated and courageous our Lt. Irtaza actually was. Irtaza served the Pakistan Army for two years, and gave his life fighting for Pakistan.

At such a young age, he was upfront danger day and night while protecting our sacred homeland so that his Pakistani brothers, sisters and children sleep peacefully at night. Army Soldiers are more than just a fancy uniform and badges. They are extra-ordinary humans with families and loved ones closely attached to them; families who are willing to sacrifice their own loved ones for us Pakistanis. Imagine how these soldiers and their wounded families would feel when these brothers, sisters and children curse the Pakistan Army?

When Irtaza could have been getting married, making money, partying and having the time of his life he was surviving on water and pulses while doing a Lion&#8217;s job day and night. He left behind a proud Mother and Father in tears who kept thanking Allah for giving their son Shahadat; An elder brother and loving sisters who will always miss their &#8220;little brother&#8221;, a brother who earned them eternal respect with his blood. Allah does not test us more than our abilities, and a Shahadat is a very big test for the loved ones left behind.

It was narrated that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: &#8220;By the One in Whose hand is my soul, no one is wounded for the sake of Allaah &#8211; and Allaah knows best who is wounded for His sake &#8211; but on the Day of Resurrection he will come with a colour like the colour of blood and a fragrance like the fragrance of musk.&#8221; Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 2803; Muslim, 1876

Such are the ordinary sons of this extra ordinary Nation. A Nation whose very foundation was based on the biggest slaughter in World&#8217;s history; a soil whose every single grain is drenched by the blood of fearless young men like Lt. Irtaza Abbas and prayers of courageous mothers who send out their most precious belongings trusting Allah.

Major Faisal said regarding Irtaza&#8217;s shahadat, &#8220;We all have to return to our Almighty. Yes I have come across to know (regarding shahadat) it is difficult to hear that, I have lost two beautiful son like cadets. May Almighty bless them. I am proud of them. You people made me elevated&#8221;. Major Mehtab said, &#8220;What happened today is hard reality. 2 sons Hakeem and Irtaza not only made us proud but proved that they were true sons of this city. You guys are my strength and face and I am proud of you. Long live ubd 120&#8221;.

We are proud of Mothers who bear such sons and those sisters who have such brothers. Last Message from Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed sums it all, &#8220;IN DA ROARS OF BULLETS&#8230;IN DA THUNDER OF BOMBS&#8230;THERE R FEW WHO JUST DONT STOP&#8230;KNOWING THAT THEY R SURROUNDED BY DEATH&#8230;KNOWING DAT THEY COULD LEAVE THEIR WIVES WIDOWS..N CHILDREN ORPHANS..BUT THEY JUST KEEP ON MOVING CUZ SOMTHING IS PUMPING IN THEIR HEARTS N FLOWING THROUGH THEIR VAINS KNOWN AS HONOUR,DEVOTION , MOTIVATION!!! DEATH OVER SURRENDER&#8230;DATS WHAT THEY SAY DEATH BEFORE DISGRACE&#8230;PAK ARMY ZINDABA




Captain Irteza - brother of a senior PKKH team-member - just made Jannah for himself and proved how true slaves of Allah are. In a door to door operation in Kurram Agency he embraced Shahadat when he entered upon a house full of suicide bombers. Blessed are the mothers who have such sons. You will be missed brother but we cannot be more proud. Allah give you highest ranks in Jannah, you gave your life protecting us and our children our homeland. Have no words, please everyone pray Allah make our brother's journey in the hereafter easy for him. Allah help us get rid of this war, a mother spends all her life to make such a gem... very tough times but Alhamdulillah... Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

With defenders like these ...no one can defeat us..InshAllah.. Pakistan Zindabad.




Namaz-e-Janazah of the NATO attacks Martyrs.




Officers of Pak Army (3 Army Aviation Squadron) in front of captured Indian fort in Chammb after 1965 ceasefire.





Chief Petty Officer Mahboob Ali (Shaheed) of Pakistan Navy was killed in an Encounter in BATALA (East Punjab, India) on Friday the 3rd of October, 1947 which is known as &#8220;ACTION AT BATALA&#8221; in Pakistan Navy&#8217;s records. He joined Navy on 21.10.1936 at the age of 16. He served on 19 ships and naval establishments till his shahadat. This total period of his service comes to almost 11 years.
while serving in PNS HIMALAYA he volunteered himself in the then constituted Naval Task Force entrusted the mission of safe transportation of refugees across the border with INDIA. The commander of this force was Syed Sajjad Hussain. Other strength consists of Lt. A. Hamid, a Liaison Officer, Two warrant officers and 30 ratings. 
In the last week of September 1947 this task force was instructed by naval high command to report to Lahore Evacuation Commander for further orders. 
On 2nd October 1947 a convoy of 4 naval trucks with 25 naval personnel and 4 drivers of military left Lahore for EP and their destination was Qadian near Granthian, Tehsil Batala, District Gurdaspur. They took Indian refugees from Lahore and left them at Batala. This convoy was not allowed to proceed to Qadian and directed by Indian authorities to return to Lahore with Muslim refugees. 
After putting Muslim refugees in naval trucks this force started moving from Batala main bazaar towards Lahore via Amritsar. It was Friday October 3, 1947. The road ahead near Batala Police Station was barricaded with heavy obstructions. Heavy firing from a nearby position was opened on this convoy. On the orders of his Commander CPO Mahboob Ali got down from his truck and removed the obstructions and the convoy once again commenced its journey under barrage of fire targeted on four naval trucks and convoys of Muslim refugees. While boarding his naval truck he was hit by a burst of gun fire. His body was not picked up in this ACTION due to very heavy gun fire and his naval uniform became his coffin on that day.




A memorable photo of Late Air Cdre Saad Hatmi standing in front of IAF Gnat, captured in 1965. Saad Akhtar Hatmi flew Gnat from Pusrur to Sargodha.




Vintage picture of the Pakistan Army passing during the initial days after independence in 1947









Men of Steel (6 Armoured Div) with one of the captured Centurions in the battlefield - 1965 War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Soon after the 1965 war ended, the IAF Commander made an official visit to Pakistan, in diplomatic terms, it was a confirmation of defeat while acknowledging PAF's superiority.




Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH enjoying a ride on chairlift during training at AYUBIA with his friend.




Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH enjoying a ride on chairlift during training at AYUBIA with his friend.


















ADMIRAL TASNIM AS COMMANDER HINGOR IN FINAL STAGES OF FIRING INSTRUCTIONS AND LAYING OF TORPEDO ON INS KUKRI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Indian soldier Saluting Pakistani soldier at Wagah Border




A page from the diary of Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed (N.H). On 7th August'1967 he made up his mind to join any of the three Armed Forces... he wanted to improve his Urdu handwriting.




B-57 Bombers at Masroor air base Karachi (1965 War)




No.19 Sqn pilots who struck Phatankot on 6Sep, 1965 with Wng Cdr 'Nosey' Haider standing second from left




PAF scored its first victories when Squadron Leader Sarfraz Rafiqui and Flight Lieutenant Imtiaz Bhatti shot down two Vampires each who were attacking Pakistani troops in Chamb ( 1965 War )




The day was 7th of September, 1965 and the location was Sargodha. Squadron Leader M. M. Alam along 
with his wingman got airborne in his F 86E to challenge the intruding aircraft of the Indian Air Force. While he was hovering over Sargodha, Alam saw four Hunters appearing from the south-east direction. Hunter is a much faster aircraft than F 86E.
At that time, there was another formation of the PAF aircraft also in the air that was being led by Flt Lt. Bhatti. Both the PAF formations started chasing the Indian Hunters.
When the PAF pilots tried to close on to the Hunters, they started jettisoning their fuel tanks so as to acquire the required speed and fire at them. At this time, as luck would have it, the aircraft being piloted by Bhatti, couldn&#8217;t detach its fuel tank due to some technical fault and as a result he had to abandon this mission.
Now, Alam and his wingman had to face four Indian Hunters all by themselves. Seeing the offensive intentions of the PAF pilots, the Indian Hunters adopted a defensive mode and were trying to run. Alam and his wingman kept chasing them and started coming close to them.
Alam and his wingman were being provided cover by M Arif Iqbal (now retired Wing Commander) who was monitoring the whole affair in his F 104 hovering above. He was ready to chase any of the Hunters if it decided to escape from Alam.
When Alam was ready to engage the first Hunter on his extreme right out of the four, he spotted a fifth one further to the right. At the last moment, Alam decided to go after this fifth one.
Within 2 seconds, Alam had shot down the first out of the five Hunters of the Indian Air Force, an air force that was five times the Pakistan Air Force. The Hunter hit the ground and caught fire.
After killing the first one, Alam went after the next Hunter. Within a few seconds, the second Hunter was also shot down and that also caught fire.
Now, the remaining three Hunters, instead of challenging Alam, adopted a defensive posture. Alam chased the third one and fired and destroyed the third one as well!
Now, only two aircraft were left which were to be tackled by Alam. He took aim and shot both of these aircraft too. The entire operation came to its successful conclusion within a time of less than a minute!
After accomplishing this unusual feat, Alam landed as a War Hero of the Pakistan Air Force. He had written history in military aviation. He had shot down five Indian aircraft with one in a record time of less than a minute which remains a record till today! He was awarded a gallantry award of Sitara-i-Jurrat (The Star of Courage) for his exceptional flying aptitude and courage.
Long live Alam; long live Pakistan Air Force; long live Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

shahzadasweet said:


> Soon after the 1965 war ended, the IAF Commander made an official visit to Pakistan, in diplomatic terms, it was a confirmation of defeat while acknowledging PAF's superiority.



I have utmost respect for your soldiers, and I don't mean to ruin this thread but please don't spread blatant lies.

This topic has been discussed to death on this forum. The last time it was discussed, it lasted 20 odd pages before it got shut by one of the mods saying 'Our soldiers lost the war because of leadership.'


----------



## Darth Vader

aakash_2410 said:


> I have utmost respect for your soldiers, and I don't mean to ruin this thread but please don't spread blatant lies.
> 
> This topic has been discussed to death on this forum. The last time it was discussed, it lasted 20 odd pages before it got shut by one of the mods saying 'Our soldiers lost the war because of leadership.'


 my dear same here but U check u r history even on ur indian defence forum u can see the differnce btw PAf and indian air force and which 1 was in greater number who have more advance and more number of plane and who had more losses and who control air that not me my dear thats ur indian site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader




----------



## Darth Vader

Fatima Jinnah English IPA: f&#601;t&#618;&#776;m&#593; d&#865;&#658;inn&#601;&#614;, (Urdu: &#1601;&#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1729; &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581;; July 31, 1893  July 9, 1967),[3] was a dental surgeon, biographer, stateswoman, and one of the leading Founding mothers of modern-state of Pakistan, and was also the younger sister of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan.




The pioneering work of Abdus Salam, Pakistan's only Nobel laureate, helped lead to the apparent discovery of the subatomic "God particle" last week. But the late physicist is no hero at home, where his name has been stricken from school




Abdul Sattar Edhi, the country&#8217;s leading humanitarian, was shifted to Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT) on Monday after he experienced weakness, said Edhi&#8217;s spokesperson Anwar Kazmi. However, it was nothing major, he added.
Edhi is being kept under observation at the institute and will be dispatched tomorrow, the spokesperson said, adding that Edhi goes to SIUT often for his check-ups.
Edhi fell unconscious at the Edhi Home in Sohrab Goth after seeing the bodies of the would-be migrants who were travelling to Iran, and were killed by militants on Friday.
He recovered after being taken outside the centre for some fresh air.
His son, Faisal Edhi, had told The Express Tribune that the immense workload along with the shock of the sight before him contributed to his low blood pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Rattanbai "Ruttie" Petit [The Flower of Bombay] after marriage Maryam Jinnah - February 20, 1900 - February 20, 1929 was the second wife of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

Ruttie and Jinnah made a head-turning couple. She used to call her husband &#8220;J&#8221;. Her long hair would be decked in fresh flowers, and she wore vibrant silk and headbands lavish with diamonds, rubies and emeralds. And Jinnah in those days was the epitome of elegance in suits custom-made for him in London.


----------



## Uchiha

shahzadasweet said:


> Rattanbai "Ruttie" Petit [The Flower of Bombay] after marriage Maryam Jinnah - February 20, 1900 - February 20, 1929 was the second wife of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
> 
> Ruttie and Jinnah made a head-turning couple. She used to call her husband &#8220;J&#8221;. Her long hair would be decked in fresh flowers, and she wore vibrant silk and headbands lavish with diamonds, rubies and emeralds. And Jinnah in those days was the epitome of elegance in suits custom-made for him in London.


I dont understand why she changed her name?


----------



## Darth Vader

Maj Shoaib who survived the Mi 17 crash with 90% burns left for this eternal abode yesterday . After the crash he pulled out 2 men who have both survived and walked to the ambulance before collapsing unconscious. Unable to open his eyes, he told his wife to take care of his mother and 2 daughters before he was evacuated to Kharian Army burn hospital. He asked about Amir, his co pilot and coursemate who didnt survive the crash. Multiple heart attacks, swellings and infections finaly took him from us. His heroic act of valor in saving his crew while he himself burned will be not be forgotten..
May ALLAH TA'ALA Reward him immensely.. Ameen Summa'Ameen
Plz Offer Fatihah n remember the bereaved family in ur prayers... JAZAK ALLAH!!




Air Commodore F.S Hussain helping paint trophies on his fighter.




A JCO inspecting captured Indian Gun - 1965




Pakistani gunners are giving an expert look-over to captured Indian field guns. The Indians left enough pieces in Chamb area alone to equip two Field Regiments. (1965 War)




Flt Lt Yunus Hussain Shaheed, Sitara-e-Jurat

Flight Lieutenant Yunus Hussain fought in air battles aggressively, fearlessly and with great professional skill. During one such engagement he fought singly against 6 enemy aircraft and shot down 2 Hunters. Though his own aircraft was damaged in this encounter, he managed to bring it back to base safely. On 6 September, while attacking Halwara airfield, his small formation was intercepted by a large number of enemy and, although his aircraft was hit, he refused to break off the engagement, in complete disregard of personal safety, and was reported missing from this mission. He became a symbol of courage and professional ability for other pilots. For his gallantry, valour, professional skill and devotion to duty he is awarded Sitara-i-Jurat.




Sepoy Maqbool Hussain....Sitara e Jurat....
Azad Kashmir Regiment.....1965 war

Sepoy Hussain, who was injured and taken prisoner by the Indian Army in the 1965 war, spent 40 years in Indian jails. He was released as a civilian prisoner in 2005. During his imprisonment, Hussain was subjected to terrible human rights abuses.

Hussain, bearing army No 335139, was hit by enemy fire on the Line of Control at the start of the 1965 war. Subsequently, he was taken prisoner by the Indian army, who denied him Prisoner of War status. Trained in the traditions of the Pakistan Army, Hussain faced all the suffering and refused to share any information about his country with his captors,they terribly tortured him&#8212; so much that they cut his tongue....when they cut out his tongue, he wrote &#8216;Pakistan Zindabad&#8217; (long live Pakistan) with his own blood on the walls of the jail. Hussain also became mentally ill during his four decades of incarceration.
Hailing from Azad Kashmir, and engaged to Naseeran Bibi before joining army, Hussain&#8217;s aging mother kept waiting for his return after the war but he di"nt return. When she died, Hussain&#8217;s mother was buried at the entrance of the village at her request, so that she could &#8216;meet&#8217; her son when he returned.
He returned 40 years later in 2005 from Indian imprisonment...without his tongue and mentally ill....
The Chief Of Army Staff Gen Kayani,in recognation to his services,extreme devotion to the country and valour awarded him Sitara e Jurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Uchiha said:


> I dont understand why she changed her name?


 but still the couple look they are made for each other


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thank you shahzad... salute to all our MARTYRED HEROES!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Capt Ihsan Malik a hero of 1971 war. Long Live Pakistan Army, we are proud of Pakistan's brave son's.









Maj Muhammad Zia ul haq shaheed S.Bt.matta,swat.2008 from 16Br..




Major Mujahid Ali Mirani Shaheed (MARTYARD OF NATO ATTACK)
We salutes your courage in defence of Pakistan














Capt Umer Jamshed (Shaheed) 17 Lancers embraced shaadat at Siachin Glacier in 2002. He was more than a brother, AJUO from 96th Long Course at PMA.




lieutenant Haider Nazir Shaheed .... Tamga-e-Basalat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Lt. Aqeel Iftikhar is a GHAZI... an officer of PNS Mehran....he was not on duty when his base came under attack. But he entered the base, went beyond the call of duty and confronted the terrorists, taking a bullet to his shoulder eventually. Plzzz its a request prayyyyyy for his health... pray for all the unknown heroes of mehran attacks....









GC Muhammad Yaqub 14 PMA Long Course




Major :Naveed-Ur-Rehman Khan Qureshi Sitara-i- Jurrat ,Tamgha- I-Imtiaz (Military),(Retired)
The Great HERO Of Pakistan Army


Sunday, November 21, 2010

History of Hazara (MAJ NAVEED)
Khan Mohammad faridoon Khan Qureshi Risaldarie
1.Freedom Fighter Of The Pakistan Movement
2.Hero of Jamiah Mosque Chowk-Bazar Haripur Conflict in 1918.
Lallah Muhammad Akbar Khan Qureshi Freedom Fighter (1919)
Risaldar Mir Saif-Ullah Khan Qureshi Freedom Fighter Of 1845.

Mir Rehmat-ullah Khan Qureshi Risaldarie Hero Of Black Mountain Expedition in 1878.

Begum Guhar Rehman Khan Qureshi Editoress Weekly Rai-Ama Haripur-Hazara
Khan Muhammad Zaman Khan, MLA,Chief Of Utmans, Rais-e-Azam Khalabutt-Hazara.
Medhi Zaman Khan Of Khalabutt-Hazara freedom Fighter of Pakistan Movement


Major Naveed-Ur-Rehman Khan Qureshi, Sitara-e-Jurr'at;Tamgha-I-Imtiaz (Military)Retired Hero Of The Chumik-Operation Sia-Chen Glacier 19 April 1989 (Alpha-Bravo And Charlie)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

President Ayub Khan reviews the war strategy in Sialkot during 1965 with Gen Musa, Gen Yahya and Air Marshal Noor Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Maj Amir Azam Shaheed.. Pic was taken one day Prior to his Shahadat at Skardu..




Jassd-e-Khaki of CAPT. HALEEM ULLAH JAN Shaheed has been recovered at Giyari sector..

may ALLAH almighty blesses him the highest place in heavens..
Ameen Sum Ameen




Family of Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal (Shaheed) who embraced Shahadat in Giyari incident...
May Allah showers his countless blessings upon them..
May ALLAH give strength to these kids to serve their country as their father did (aameen)













Daughter of Captain Usman Ali Shaheed 7 A.K.
her dadi is holding her, ye hain wo azeem maa jinho ne apna itna acha beta ap sab logon k liye aur is mulk ke liye qurban kar dia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Base Commander Commodre Azam Khan was wounded in the fierce and brave fight to defend the base. He and his fellow senior officers actually joined the battle with rifles in hand and led the attack on the terrorists. This is true leadership and solid character of PAF officers, MashAllah. It was a heart warming sight that despite the sudden surprise atatck and ferocity of the fight, the three top senior officers were fighting on ground like ordinary foot soldiers to defend Pak Sarzamnee. Proud of you brothers. With son like these, Pakistan can never be defeated inshAllah, no matter how evil or sinister our enemy is. MashAllah and Pakistan Zindabaad !!

Wing commander Akhtar
Base Commander Air Commodore Azam Khan
Group Captain Amir Bashir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

The Son of Soil, DSG Sepoy Muhammad Asif, who embraced shahdat in a fierce terrorist attack on Kamra Air Base yesterday on 27th
Ramazan 1432. (&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575; &#1604;&#1616;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1600;&#1575; &#1573;&#1616;&#1604;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616; &#1585;&#1614;&#1575;&#1580;&#1616;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1614
According to sources he engaged all the militants until QRF & SSG arrived at the spot. This 20 years old young soldier defended base until his martyrdom. He is lucky to get shahdat in one of the most blessed night. We pray to Almighty Allah (swt) to grant him spot in Adan, bless him the company of Holy Prophet (saww) and other shuhadas and also grant patience to the family of brave soldier.
May his soul Rest in Peace.

Courtesy : Armed Forces of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

shahzadasweet said:


> *Soon after the 1965 war ended, the IAF Commander made an official visit to Pakistan, in diplomatic terms, it was a confirmation of defeat while acknowledging PAF's superiority.
> *



A silly assumption if there ever was one.

@ other posts..The military propriety displayed by Indian Generals in commending the enemy in battle is commendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Our latest Shaheed on the Kashmir battlefront!! Naik Aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lindrhf

Bodies of Maj. Kazim Kamal and Maj Asjad Latif were recovered from Tangail, both were serving with 2 EB in Johdebpur (Rajbari). Probably both were killed there, and bodies brought to Tangail. Col. Raqeeb-ud-Din was their CO.

I need details on the Shahadat of Capt. Ahmed Zia Khan, BR, SSG in 1971. Photos of the shaheed would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

Captain Fayyaz Ahmed Shaheed (Tamgha e Basalat) 
who has embraced shahadat by receiving rocket in his chest in Swat operation









Captain Saaqib Masood (Shaheed




Naik Murad Ali (Shaheed)




Lt Imran Mandokhail shaheed






Havildar Isthzar Hussain (Shaheed)
Operation Jaanbaz




Jaffar Ali (Inspector) Shaheed 
Martyred In Quetta Blasts, 
He Was SHO Quaidabad PS Quetta




Capt Nauman Ahmed (Ghazi)
A Solider with high aims & courage to meet the challenges at the Highest Battleground Siachin Suffered HAPO & Frostbite while serving & protecting MotherLand. After being transported to CMH Rawalpindi in a very critical unconcious state, Capt Nauman had major brain surgery & recovered in more than a year's time when Allah Swt Gave him New Life. ALHAMDULLILAH 
This brave man has never lost love for his MotherLand Even after going through worst physical conditions & Still Want to serve his MotherLand in any way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Captain Adil pervaiz ..Ghazi of waziristan operation 2012..
.He badly injured there in a bomb blast.
Before the blast he occupied the post of terrorist, in the blast his face neck and both arms hands were badly injured..after that he was admitted in hospital..and still under treatment...but he is recovering by the grace of Allah ...pray 4 him..




Capt Muhammad Aamir Yousaf Ch Shaheed




Lt. Taimoor Shah Shaheed (Sword of Honor) 
He Embraced shahdat Near Kashmoor On Sep 23,2009




Lt Faraz Malik Shaheed




Sipahi Abdul wakeel shaheed
He Got shahadat in the terrorist attack at check post in Dera Bughti on 26 January 2012




father of capt. waqas & his coursemate









hazaron qaseeday likhay jatay hain shaheedon ki shaan main
ya wo log hain jo mr mit&#8217;tay hain apnay watan ki aan baan main

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

This is a great thread.... God bless our War/Border Heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

I must say that Pakistan should kill some indian soldiers at LOC, they killed ours, debt is due, must be paid !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

We defeat our enemies by our smiles ................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Well done our heros



shahzadasweet said:


> Indian soldier Saluting Pakistani soldier at Wagah Border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A page from the diary of Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas Shaheed (N.H). On 7th August'1967 he made up his mind to join any of the three Armed Forces... he wanted to improve his Urdu handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-57 Bombers at Masroor air base Karachi (1965 War)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.19 Sqn pilots who struck Phatankot on 6Sep, 1965 with Wng Cdr 'Nosey' Haider standing second from left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF scored its first victories when Squadron Leader Sarfraz Rafiqui and Flight Lieutenant Imtiaz Bhatti shot down two Vampires each who were attacking Pakistani troops in Chamb ( 1965 War )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day was 7th of September, 1965 and the location was Sargodha. Squadron Leader M. M. Alam along
> with his wingman got airborne in his F 86E to challenge the intruding aircraft of the Indian Air Force. While he was hovering over Sargodha, Alam saw four Hunters appearing from the south-east direction. Hunter is a much faster aircraft than F 86E.
> At that time, there was another formation of the PAF aircraft also in the air that was being led by Flt Lt. Bhatti. Both the PAF formations started chasing the Indian Hunters.
> When the PAF pilots tried to close on to the Hunters, they started jettisoning their fuel tanks so as to acquire the required speed and fire at them. At this time, as luck would have it, the aircraft being piloted by Bhatti, couldnt detach its fuel tank due to some technical fault and as a result he had to abandon this mission.
> Now, Alam and his wingman had to face four Indian Hunters all by themselves. Seeing the offensive intentions of the PAF pilots, the Indian Hunters adopted a defensive mode and were trying to run. Alam and his wingman kept chasing them and started coming close to them.
> Alam and his wingman were being provided cover by M Arif Iqbal (now retired Wing Commander) who was monitoring the whole affair in his F 104 hovering above. He was ready to chase any of the Hunters if it decided to escape from Alam.
> When Alam was ready to engage the first Hunter on his extreme right out of the four, he spotted a fifth one further to the right. At the last moment, Alam decided to go after this fifth one.
> Within 2 seconds, Alam had shot down the first out of the five Hunters of the Indian Air Force, an air force that was five times the Pakistan Air Force. The Hunter hit the ground and caught fire.
> After killing the first one, Alam went after the next Hunter. Within a few seconds, the second Hunter was also shot down and that also caught fire.
> Now, the remaining three Hunters, instead of challenging Alam, adopted a defensive posture. Alam chased the third one and fired and destroyed the third one as well!
> Now, only two aircraft were left which were to be tackled by Alam. He took aim and shot both of these aircraft too. The entire operation came to its successful conclusion within a time of less than a minute!
> After accomplishing this unusual feat, Alam landed as a War Hero of the Pakistan Air Force. He had written history in military aviation. He had shot down five Indian aircraft with one in a record time of less than a minute which remains a record till today! He was awarded a gallantry award of Sitara-i-Jurrat (The Star of Courage) for his exceptional flying aptitude and courage.
> Long live Alam; long live Pakistan Air Force; long live Pakistan!!!



cant access to the pictures.



shahzadasweet said:


> Maj Shoaib who survived the Mi 17 crash with 90% burns left for this eternal abode yesterday . After the crash he pulled out 2 men who have both survived and walked to the ambulance before collapsing unconscious. Unable to open his eyes, he told his wife to take care of his mother and 2 daughters before he was evacuated to Kharian Army burn hospital. He asked about Amir, his co pilot and coursemate who didnt survive the crash. Multiple heart attacks, swellings and infections finaly took him from us. His heroic act of valor in saving his crew while he himself burned will be not be forgotten..
> May ALLAH TA'ALA Reward him immensely.. Ameen Summa'Ameen
> Plz Offer Fatihah n remember the bereaved family in ur prayers... JAZAK ALLAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Commodore F.S Hussain helping paint trophies on his fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A JCO inspecting captured Indian Gun - 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani gunners are giving an expert look-over to captured Indian field guns. The Indians left enough pieces in Chamb area alone to equip two Field Regiments. (1965 War)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flt Lt Yunus Hussain Shaheed, Sitara-e-Jurat
> 
> Flight Lieutenant Yunus Hussain fought in air battles aggressively, fearlessly and with great professional skill. During one such engagement he fought singly against 6 enemy aircraft and shot down 2 Hunters. Though his own aircraft was damaged in this encounter, he managed to bring it back to base safely. On 6 September, while attacking Halwara airfield, his small formation was intercepted by a large number of enemy and, although his aircraft was hit, he refused to break off the engagement, in complete disregard of personal safety, and was reported missing from this mission. He became a symbol of courage and professional ability for other pilots. For his gallantry, valour, professional skill and devotion to duty he is awarded Sitara-i-Jurat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepoy Maqbool Hussain....Sitara e Jurat....
> Azad Kashmir Regiment.....1965 war
> 
> Sepoy Hussain, who was injured and taken prisoner by the Indian Army in the 1965 war, spent 40 years in Indian jails. He was released as a civilian prisoner in 2005. During his imprisonment, Hussain was subjected to terrible human rights abuses.
> 
> Hussain, bearing army No 335139, was hit by enemy fire on the Line of Control at the start of the 1965 war. Subsequently, he was taken prisoner by the Indian army, who denied him Prisoner of War status. Trained in the traditions of the Pakistan Army, Hussain faced all the suffering and refused to share any information about his country with his captors,they terribly tortured him so much that they cut his tongue....when they cut out his tongue, he wrote Pakistan Zindabad (long live Pakistan) with his own blood on the walls of the jail. Hussain also became mentally ill during his four decades of incarceration.
> Hailing from Azad Kashmir, and engaged to Naseeran Bibi before joining army, Hussains aging mother kept waiting for his return after the war but he di"nt return. When she died, Hussains mother was buried at the entrance of the village at her request, so that she could meet her son when he returned.
> He returned 40 years later in 2005 from Indian imprisonment...without his tongue and mentally ill....
> The Chief Of Army Staff Gen Kayani,in recognation to his services,extreme devotion to the country and valour awarded him Sitara e Jurat.



same abt. this.


----------



## Darth Vader

Capt. Col Sher Khan Shaheed (N.H) with his course-mate and room-mate Capt Raja Mobeen Ahmed Janjua. 1st Term 90th PMA Long Course.

Image Courtesy : Capt. (R) Raja Mobeen Ahmed Janjua, General Secretary APML UAE : Thank you Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

Col. Ikram Ul Haqu embraced shahadat today in a tragic road accident along with other army personals. :'(
I request all of you to pray for their souls. 
Salute to NLI & Pak Army ~ &#9829;




Capt. Kernal Sher Khan Shaheed (N.H) 1st Term 90th PMA Long Course, Exercise Kick off.

Image Courtesy : Capt. (R) Raja Mobeen Ahmed Janjua, General Secretary APML UAE (1st Standing at left side of Capt. Kernal Sher Khan N.H)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Take a minute out today to think about those lost souls&#8230; about those who sat undaunted on the dense forest, against all odds, till their very end to guard us... Pray for them and their families. Thank them in your heart for none of us can do what they did for us&#8230;, pray for those who braved its fury for us, for our families, in return sacrificing their own&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

A rare picture of Maj Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed NH with his son Zafar bhatti!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Captain Salman Sarwar of 24th Lancers embraced martyrdom today, during an operation against terrorists of TTP in Bara, Khyber Agency.

Those in Lahore can attend his Namaz e Janaza tomorrow (15th May, 2013).

His Namaz e Janaza will be offered at around 10:00am. Address: 105 /B-1 Babar Block, Barkat Market, New Garden Town, Lahore.

May Allah accept his martyrdom and grant him a high rank in Jannah! Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Captain Waseem Shaheed, Mujahid e Pakistan Army!

Captain Waseem Razi, Embraced Shahadat few days ago fighting in Tirah valley against TTP khawarij along with 13 other sons of our beloved MotherLand. 

Waseem was a great follower of mission Takmeel e Pakistan and BrassTacks. Like thousands of other youth and young officers, this brave soldier of Rasul Allah (sm) lived an honorable life and died a dignified death ! MashAllah !




two Shaheed together, Captain Raja Husnat Shaheed N Captain Naveed Khan Wazir Shaheed..!! may Allah bless both of them highest rank in jannah,ameen suma ameen....!!! (courtesy sos)




Capt Naveed Shaheed embraced shahadat on 8 Apr 2013. He was hit by sniper while fighting terrorists in Orakzai Agency. He is from 117 L/C. His Unit is 67 Punjab Regiment.A brave soldier, nice human being and a humble person.




Rang Laaye ga Shaheedon ka Lahoo
Jis ke har Qataray mai Khursheed kyee
Jis ke har Boond mai Ik Subho Nayee
Duur jis Subh-e-Darakhshan se Andhera hoga
Raat kat jai gi Gul Rang Sawera hoga
Rang Laye ga Shaheedon ka Lahoo
Apni Raftar ko ab aur Zara Taiz karo
Apne Jazbat ko Kuch aur Junoo'n khez karo
Aik do Gaam pe ab Manzil-e-Azadi hai
Aag aur Khoo'n ke udhar Amn ki Abaadi hai
Khud ba khud toot ke girti nahi Zanjeer kabhi
Badli jati hai Badalti nahi Taqdeer kabhi
Rang Laye ga Shaheedon ka Lahoo

To pay homage to the sacrifices rendered by its brave Shuhda

Your nation can never forget you.




Captain Wasim Razi , 3 Commando Battalion"POWINDAHS" , ex 31 Punjab Regiment embraced Shahdat while combating the Talibans in Tirah Valley




Lieutenant. Omer Tirmizi, He is posted to Bajur Agency and he is on wheelchair after having lots of wounds on his body. Please pray for his health.




Captain Imran Ullah Shaheed of 5 NLI,(116 Long Course) Embraced Shahaadat at Shardah Sector, Azaad Kashmir, During a Rescue Operation.(30 november 2012)


----------



## Spasha

The Martyr officers of Pakistan army during the battle of Rann of Kutch in March / April 1965

1. Capt Nek Badshah Khattak of 6 Balouch Regiment embraced Shahadat on 14 March 1965 at Rann of Kutch. He was from 23rd PMA Long Course which was commissioned in April 1961. He had been the head of Honours Committee of PMA and was the best marksman in PMA during his time as a cadet.

The Indians started building up forces in the area of Rann of Kutch from February 1965 in complete contravention of the agreement of 1960. By 2 March, the Indians had moved two infantry brigades in the area i.e 31 Brigade and 112 Brigade. 

In February 1965, Pakistan exchanged notes with India and tried to dissuade her from having recourse to fighting but India was adamant. Having a massive military juugernaut,, Indians were itching to plunge their country into war, no matter what the consequences were and they did it. The Indian leaders, Nanda Chawan and Shastri fluttered their dhotis in front of the troops in the Rann of Kutch and after brief flying visits returned to Delhi and ordered the Indian Armed Forces to put exercise "Arrow Head" into operation. 

Vikrant the Indian Aircraft Carrier with 7 destroyers and frigates and the fleet tanker supported the Indian Army in the area. The Indian Navy was used for transporting, men and material to the disputed area of Rann of Kutch. Before landing the troops and equipment, the naval guns were allowed to practice gunnery. This was considered to be a morale booster for the troops who were known to have suffered from nightmares since the mauling they had received from the Chinese in 1962.

This massive Indian build up in Rann of Kutch forced Pakistan to order 8th Infantry Division to move one of its brigades in the area. This was the only way to deal with a nation which refused to come to amicable decisions across the table. 51 Infantry Brigade under command of Brigadier K.M Azhar as a result, moved to Badin on 7 March 1965 and took up positions a little ahead of Badin but still far from the operational area. 

8 FF (Frontier Force), one of the battalions of 51 Infantry Brigade moved to Kanjarkot area a couple of days later. Later 6 Baluch Regiment and 18 Punjab were also deployed in the area. There were strict orders to Pak troops not to advance beyond the line already held by Pak Rangers but under no circumstances to permit Indians to edge forward. 

On March 9 there was increased wireless traffic on the Indian side and it later transpired that Ministers and senior Military Officers from Army Headquarters Delhi had visited the area to fianlize their attack plans on Pakistani held area. 

On 13 March 1965, the Indians established a new post called Sardar Post in Pakistani territory, about 3 Miles south of Kanjarkot Fort.

On 14 March 1965, Captain Nek Badshah of 6 Baloch Regiment, while patrolling along a track, well within the territory controlled by Pakistan in Rann of Kutch, was ambushed by Indian soldiers and received a burst of Machine Gun fire on his chest and embraced shahadat. He thus became the first victim of Rann of Kutch dispute. 

After hearing the news of Shahadat of Captain Nek Badshah, Maj Gen Tikka Khan, the GOC of 8 Infantry Division visited the area and analysing the serious emerging threat ordered the 6 Infantry Brigade from Quetta to move into the area as well.

2. Lt Ahmed Faruk Khatlani SJ. Educated at Cadet College Hassanabdal Omar Wing), Khatlani joined Pakistan Army in April 1962 after graduating from 25 PMA Long Course. His parent battalion was 18 Punjab Regiment. He embraced shahadat on 9 April 1965, while sucessfully re-capturing Sardar post in area of Rann of Kutch.

On the night of 5/6 April 1965, The Indians crept forward and dug positions within 100 yards of a Pakistani Rangers post in Kutch. When challenged, the Indians offered to discuss matters at a flag meeting at 0830 hours the following day. This flag meeting, although proposed by them, never materialized. 

Similar had been the fate of the proposed meeting with regard to the area occupied by Indians a little earlier, called by them as Sardar Post, named after the name of their commander Major Sardar Karnail Singh. 

The Indians had a whole Battalion located in well prepared bunkers at the Sardar Post with well laid out MMG and LMG posts enfolding the approaches to the Post. Infact the main Sardar Post was defended by two forward posts which lay on the approaches of the main post.

Having reconnoitered positions, Commander 8 Division, Major General Tika Khan, ordered Brigadier K.M Azhar, the Commander of 51 Brigade to recapture Sardar Post. As a result an attack was launched by 18 Punjab and 8 FF on the night between 8/ 9 April 1965 to recover the lost area. 

Lt Faruk Khatlani, who was commanding the Alpha Company of 18 Punjab Regiment launched attack on the left forward Outpost while 8 FF attacked the right forward outpost of Sardar Post.

After a bitter fight, Lt Khatlani and his Company were succesful in evicting the enemy from the post but fell victim to very heavy fire from the main post which was being commanded by Major Sardar Karnail Singh.

Lt Khatlani's last words to the Jawan who attended him in his last moments were "Tell my father, that the bullets hit me in the front, not in my back". 

In this attack, 18 Punjab Regiment and 8 FF killed over a hundred enemy soldiers and took 21 prisoners including the officiating C. O. Major Sardar Karnail Singh. The third Indian post, though not captured was also evacuated by the Indians after Major Karnail was taken a prisoner.

Pakistan's casualties in this action had been nine killed and sixteen wounded. As per plans, the Pak troops were however, to withdraw after completing their task. As a result the Indians reoccupied the position after three days with fresh troops. 

The commander of Indian Sardar Post, Maj Karnail Singh was captured by a company commanded by Maj Nadir Hussain Shah (of Sher Garh town). Maj Karnail was produced before Maj Nadir Shah and there took place a dialogue between the two reminiscent of Alexander and Porus. Nadir asked asked Karnail Singh "Bol tere saath kia saluk kia jai". Karnail Singh replied in the same vein, "Jaisa afsar afsoron ke saath kartei hain." He was then sent back to Brigade HQ in a jeep without any handcuffs / blindfold etc. 

Lt Khatlani was a very brave young man. Brig (Retd) Karrar Ali Agha, who was then the Signal Officer of 51 Brigade met him just two days before he embraced shahadat, when he visited the Battalion HQ of 18 Punjab for checking their signal equipment. Khatlani was full of spirits and excited at the prospects of the coming operation and told him with a lot of pride that since his company was the champion company of the Battalion, he would lead the unit attack in any contingency. 

Faruk Khatlani's schoolmates from Cadet College Hasanabdal, Lt Gen Javed Ashraf Qazi, Prof Naseem Khan (USA), Brig Karrar Ali Agha, Maj Gen Masud Barki and Lt Gen Masood Aslam still cherish his memories. There is always an air of excitement when ever Khatlanis name comes up in a discussion amongst old freinds. (Informatiom courtesy of Brig Karrar Agha)

3. Captain Nazar Hussain Shah of 83 Mortar Battery is beleived to have embraced shahadat on 9 April 1965 at Rann of Kutch. No comfirmation of his shahadat is available from official sources. However, his colleauges comfirm his shahadat on 9 April 1965 during the attack on Sardar Post. Apparently he was the Forward Observer of 83 Mortar during the attack launched by 8 FF and 18 Punjab (51 Brigade) on Sardar Post in Rann of Kutch and fell from enemy fire at Sardar Post.


----------

